# Poor responder



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone!
Wondered if anyone out there could tell me what I can possibly expect for my next IVF after first one converted to IUI due to poor response.  I was on Menopur 300.  First scan was day 7 by which time only 4 follies (one small) and they decided I would be better just having a higher dose next time.  I will be on 6 amps next time (450).  Has anyone produced alot more follicles with a higher dose?  The nurse hinted that some Consultants feel increasing the dose won't make that much difference........ so was left feeling a bit negative.
Thanks!


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

nicki,
Just a quick message hun i am so so sorry that it did not work, Here is a great big     i hope that makes you feel alittle better sorry i cant   you on the question that you asked but i would like to say i am thinking of you keep me posted i shall keep my fingers crossed for   on your next appointment love and loads of   nicky xx.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Nicki W
Hi I was a slow responder and started on 300 IU Menopur for 3 days then they reduced it to 225 on one day, but I only showed 5 follies on the first scan, so then was increased to 450, and then to 600 Menopur and stimmed for 2 days extra.  I produced 7 eggs in the end and more follies, 6 were big enough to use, 3 fertilised and 2 transfered back and I got a - twice they asked if I wanted to abandon the cycle- I needed ICSI as we had MF/count issues too so IUI was not an option, but I said no as I had come this far I wanted to see it through to the end.

Best of luck with the decision you make
L xx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

hi nikki 
there's alot of poor responders out there and i've seen loads of success stories posted so like l's fab news above (huge congrats) there are things that can be tried different drugs or short protocol main thing is to have chat with the consultant.
take care
sugary
xxxx.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone, that gives me alot more hope and a positive attittude for next time!
Nicki W


----------



## dubai1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Nikki
I only had one attempt at IVF as had high FSH and POF.I was put on max stims of Gonal F and Menapor.Only produced 2 follicles on first scan, 2 more 2 days later.Got 4 eggs.3 put back.... BFP!HCG of 251 and first scan Dec 4th so as they say on this site time and time again.....You don't need lots of eggs.It just take 1.My embryos 2 grade 2 and 1 grade 2/3  as well (1 being the best).
Fingers crossed for you and keep me posted
Anna x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Great to hear that Anna - and well done on your good news!!   I have only had FSH done once and it was normal so am not sure what it is now, but it won't change what I do in the next cycle.  its good to hear you don't always need dozens of eggs!
Take care
Nicki x


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Nicki- I had a poor response in my first cycle- started on 150 menopur then upped to 225- got 4 eggs, only 2 were any good, and a BFN. This time they started me on 225, by day 9 they had to cut the dose back to 150 as I was overstimulating, in the end I got 22 eggs, of which 20 were mature- on 2ww at the moment. So it can change dramatically from one cycle to another! Good luck for the next time. 
Anna- congratulations!!
fatcat xx


----------



## Alipanah (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Niki,
    I had 450 mg mynp ( high doses), I had just 2 and half egg and they 
  couldn't collect any egg and asked the reason from my consultant. They 
  didn't know the eggs scape or the quality of the egg was not good. They said 
  it might be becuase of my age (45). I am going to try the DHEA suppliment. 
  This medicine produce in USA and researched in USA university. We should 
  buy by the internet. It helps to produce beter eggs. you can ask from your 
  consultant to try this suppliment.  

  All the best
  good Luck for next IVF
  Arefeh


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi nicki,

i too was classed as a poor responder. i did ivf in september and it had to be abandoned due to poor response. i only got 2 eggs at ec and we where devastated. one egg was normal but the other was abnormal and the good one did not go on to fertilise. i was on a high dose of the drugs for my whole cycle but sadly it made no difference to me.

wish you all the luck for your next cycle.

tracey xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Another poor responder here! I was a poor responder on 600 of menopur so there was nowhere for me to go on the higher dose front so it was abandoned. This time I am trying the flare protocol on 450 Gonal F at the moment - watch this space as to whether it is a success!
Good luck
Minow x


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi all!

Despite perfect hormone levels, my first attempt at IVF failed when my ovaries didn't respond (225 puregon). Had to cancel. Trying again. Started on 450 puregon and am responding much better, though slowly (have had a few extra stim days). Have 17 follicles now, but only one is above 15. Scan tomorrow, and hopefully a few more will have crossed the 14 border. Hoping for EC on Friday. But judging from my initial poor response and sizes of the follicle, we're kind of prepared that there might not be many eggs or they might be of poor quality.  

So yes higher dose can help! Fingers crossed!!!

C


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hello from another poor responder! had my first ivf cancelled on friday as only one follicle    spoke to my consultant this eve who was pretty negative as not only is my fsh 24 but my AMH is only 0.3 (had never heard of it till today...it's all very educational this isn't it?!) I am going to give it another crack of the whip in January but she doesnt seem too keen to increase my drug dose (was on clomid plus 300 menopure) she says it's unlikely i will respond.She seems to think donor eggs will be my only option. This is pretty hard to take at the moment though,ultimately, i'm sure i will get my head round it...I just dont feel ready to give up on my own eggs just yet!
someone from ff kindly gave me a link about the DHEA supplement and I'm really interested to hear if anyone out there has tried it or knows much about it? my concern is that this is a male hormone and although I can handle a bit of excess hair,i'm not sure if increasing my risks of cancer is such a great idea! I really dont know enough about it but would be willing to try it if it is a credible option.Any feed back would be appreciated. Thanks in advance and thankyou for making me feel so welcome over the last few days...

Lots of love and babydust! pobby xxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

p.s  i wish everyone the very best of luck with there new protocols and CONGRATULATIONS to JJ1 and Anna! i can feel in despair so often with this horrible thing called infertility and just as quick, I can read stories like yours and feel instantly happier, positive and empowered! Thankyou! xx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

IM TO A POOE RESPONDER HAVE HAD 3 GOES LAST GO MADE IT TO EC BIT ONLY ONE FERTILSED BUT DIDNT MAKE IT TO ET,I HANE NOW BEEN TOLD ONLY OPTION FOR ME IS EGG DONATION,DONT KNOW WHICH WAY TO TURN ANYMORE,I WAS NOT READY TO GIVE UP BUT I SUPPOSE WHEN THEY SAY THERE IS NOTHING MORE THEY CAN DO FOR YOU,YOU HAVE TO BELIVE WHAT THEY SAY LISAXXXX


----------



## joby1 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Nicki

I'm sorry to hear your bad news - fingers crossed for next time. XXXX

I too have been told that I have had a poor response to stimulation drugs - not many follicles and very small in size. I was due for EC on Monday but had a scan last Friday when I was told that I'd had a poor response so my dosage on Menopur was doubled. I had been on 225g of Menopur for 8 days. I took 450g of Menopur for 2 days and I have just had 3 days of Puregon (450g) and had 3 more scans. I don't know how many follicles I have as the consultant wasn't very communicative and said that it's not the number of follicles that is important but the size.

I really thought they were going to abandon the cycle when I went last Friday but I'm so glad they didn't as they've booked me in for EC on Friday so fingers crossed - I am just hoping that they wouldn't have done that if they didn't feel I had a chance with my follicles - even if they are smaller than they hoped for.

I really hope that next time you respond to the higher dose.

Jo


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi again! Just a quick update.

After my poor response during 1st IVF, my second try at IVF has resulted in 17 follicles, 14 eggs, 11 embryos and the 2 transferred yesterday are both class 1   . Fingers crossed one/both will implant 

All this after the doctor said that IVF might not work, but that I should try the max dose (450 puregon) just to make sure - and that the max dose should be from day 1 (very important!!!). Even so, he also said that I would probably produce fewer eggs, fewer embryos and poorer quality. 

We feel very lucky and blessed that the results have been so good, and I am very grateful that the clinic suggested we try a higher dose cause it obviously can make a huge difference.  

catty


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello fellow poor responders!

Nice to see so many positive stories, I had my 1st IVF cancelled 3 weeks ago as only had 3 very small follies. I'm doing it again in Feb but like your consultant Nikki mine was not hopeful.  I have low ovarian reserve and high FSH even though I'm onl 30, he said ED would be y best option.  Not quite ready to give up yet but I guess I will know if feb.

i'm doing short protocal on 450 Menopur I think.. not looked at the prescpition to be honest since that terrible day.

Good Luck eveyone with your treatments. XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck to you all out there! fingers crossed for you Catty!!  Am feeling much more positive about trying again now.  I don't know whether I will be allowed to straight away (what with christmas looming) but hopefully in the new year.  have booked some acupuncture to get my ling lang tin tong (or something like that!) sorted out!  Does anyone else get all blubby  watching that Prof Winston program?
Take care all
Nicki


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Nikki

I don't watch Winston as my other half finds it too upsetting!  

I'm also starting Ying yang business soon, I was told I had to wait 3 periods to give me the best chance so I am starting again in End Jan beginign of Feb.

I'll be keeping an eye on your progress!

Oh have you had AF yet?  Its been 3 weeks since I stopped injections but no AF??  I'm tubeless so can't be preg!

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi Laura
yes have had AF - 1 day after BFN.  we only had IUI in the end last time.  Am day 12 now and DH is off working away....so am visualising a little egg going to waste!!  According to my obsessive calculations if I start IVF in my next cycle it will be down regging beginning of jan.  hope your acupuncture helps - i hear it is meant to help high FSH - at least you will feel positive in that you are trying something new.  Having just read Zita West I feel like it will all happen if I pop a few supplements! Its good to try different stuff anyway and it stops me thinking all the negative things.
Take care
Nicki


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I have had one attempt at IVF which had to be abandoned because I did not produce any eggs.  I have just started taking 300 Puregon and am due a scan in 2 days time.  I am really scared that I wont produce any eggs again and dont really know what will happen if I dont.  If anyone has any advice for me I would be very grateful.

Good luck to everyone else out there xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi kj   
Its different each time - hopefully you will have more luck this time.  have they made any changes to your protocol or drugs?  Fingers crossed for you hun  
Be interested to hear how you got on
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicki  - How are you doing?  this is an old thread that has been dragged up!!  did you start your acupunture?  I've been going about  weeks now and am starting my next IVF next month... I'm very very very scared.  But I'm doing all I can do.  When are you starting again?

Kjones - They haven't upped your dose much as I think you can go as high as 600 in puregon?  So even if you don't produce too many on Friday they can up your dose.  If I'm honest I don't think there is much you can do.  I'll be thinking of you I know how scary this all is.  Are you doing the Short Protocol this time?

XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Laura - yes this thread has been reactivated!! 
Had EC yesterday and got 3 eggs!  
As far as this time went I felt I did alot better in that more follicles started growing (at EC there were  but they were all different sizes and rather than keep stimming (did 2 days extra) we went to EC to make use of the ones that were OK.  It gives me hope that if I had to do it again there is some life in the old ovaries.  Waiting to hear about fertilisation today.  Acu has gone well though i am so much more relaxed this cycle!  i am just so pleased I made it to EC - a big milestone.  I know the odds aren't great but they are a whole lot better if you don't get a cancelled cycle! you starting again in March then? Be interested to hear how you go.  if I'm unsuccessful I'm hoping to have another go pretty soon !
Love 
NW


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.  Went for scan on Friday and was told that there was nothing there. The doctor has not upped my dose as he doesnt think it will make a difference. 

He also told me that my FSH is 12.8 and doesnt think I will ever respond to any drugs.

I am not sure if I am on long or short protocol as I dont understand it all.  I started taking 450 Puregon on day one of my period and then on day five I started taking 225 of Menopur.

I asked about ed but the clinic I am with doesnt do it and I cant change clinics because my husband is in Army and we are currently based overseas.

I have to go for a scan on Monday and I think if there is nothing there he is going to abandon IVF and not continue.

I am so upset and cant believe there is nothing more that they can do for me.  I feel as though the doctor is giving up too easily.

Does anyone have any advice for me, are there any alternative drugs I could ask to take?

Thanks
Kerry xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Kerry - I'm so so sorry you've not produced any eggs YET, there is still time, I know ts not the news you want but hang in there, I do understand I was the same last time and I was devastated.  Have you tried acupuncture or wheatgrass?  I am doing acupuncture this time around.  Sounds like you were on the short protocol, thats what I'm doing next time.  IF things aren'y any better on Monday, maybe book yourself an appointment for a consult at the Lister, there are very good for poor responders and they wil prob argree for you to be on 600 from day one, I've heard that makes a difference.  I'm sending you positive vibes for tomorrow. XXX

KJ - Ohhhh 3 eggs!!!  Thats sounds like egg heaven to me!!  I see you were on the long prot again?  Maybe next time ask for the short one, sometime the down ****** can send your ovaries into a too big of a sleep and the stimms can't wake them  . Yes I'm starting soon.  I start taking the pill on after next AF, 18/2, for 18 days and then if scan ok will start on short protocol, I've worked out my egg collection will be in easter week?? Surely that is a good omen?  Anyway look forward to hearing about you fertilisation rate.  Fingers crossed you get two good ones! XXX

Take care girls XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Kj - your FSH isn't massively high - there are plenty on this site who have gone on to get pregnant. each cycle is different so i think it would be worth trying again with a more supportive clinic. Do you still think you ovulate each month - have you done LH test and progesterone?  At least on a normal cycle you would expect to get one?  I'm not sure what the chances are making eggs  for next time.  You could post and see if anyone out there went on to produce eggs on a subsequent cycle.....?  You should start on highest dose possible maybe next time.  You might have some coming at your next scan - you never know.  I started with 5 this time but by the last scan there were 8.  fingers crossed for you.  How old are you hun?
Laurab hi! - 2 fertilised and 2 put back.  ET was v difficult and felt very angry and negative yesterday.  Only one embie was decent but it was grade 1-2 so that's good.  I still have some hope although i am being realistic too.  good luck for next cycle.  I want to go straight into another if this doesn't work.
NW


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

NW

My husband is in Army and we are based in Cyprus so unfortunately I am stuck with the clinic I am in.  Not due back to the UK until Sep 08.

I am 30 years old with 2 blocked tubes, endo, high fsh and apparently I do not ovulate!!  I have had progesterone levels checked but I have had so many tests I cant remember the results - I dont think it was good though!

I am going to look into acupunture but I have never heard of wheatgerm.  What does that do?

KJ


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nikki - sorry you had a bad transfer.    Its so hard to be positive I know, as the positive you are the harder the fall if things go wrong.  I've just phoned my chemist and my drugs appear to have been lost in the post... great start a!! 

KJ - I am 30 too.  I have one blocked and one tube removed, my FSH is all over the place, although i seem to ov each month I didnt produce any follies last time, well I had 3 that were really small and they abandoned.  Its crap isn't it.  But what my clinic did say was that due to my age if I got as far as getting an egg collected and fertilised then I stode a goodchacne of a preg... just need to get them bloody eggs growing


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Went for my scan today and I had 6 - 7 eggs but they were only 10mm big.  The doctor has decided to continue with my treatment and has told me to keep on taking Menopur and now I have to start injecting with something else as well.

The doctor did tell me that cause of my endo my right ovary is attached to a blood vessel and they may not be able to use this one.

At the moment I am just grateful that I have started to produce some eggs even if they are small.

Have to go for scan on Wednesday so fingers crossed.

Kerry xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

kj - wow girl!  that is such fab news!!   They will grow hun i am sure!    sounds like you were a bit slow to start off.  As laura says you are a youngster so if you make some eggs you will have as good a chance as any!
Take care
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Kerry!! Thats fab news!!  10mm if fine and its good they are all about the same size so they can be collecetd all together and you won't waste any.  I think they need to get to 15-18mm to be collected so I guess you have another scan in 2 days?  How many days have you been stimming for now?  I'm really so chuffed for you    Gives me a bit of hope too!!!   

Nicki - Hows that 2 ww going??XX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I started taking Puregon on day one of my period, so I have been taking injections now for 8 days.  What is the likelihood of my eggs growing that much in just 2 days?  When I go for my scan tomorrow and if they have grown when will egg collection be?

I am very confused!  This is the first time that I have actually got this far so I dont really know what to expect!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi hon,

Really don't stress you have a brilliant result I so hope I manage to produce as many as you.  I have never got that far so hard to advise but knowing other people I think they grow quite quickly once they on there way.  

I would imagine EC will be in the next 7 days but remember that you can stimm for up to 3 weeks if you need to.

XXXX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well went for my scan today.  I have 2 eggs on my left which are 14mm and dr says are looking good.  I have about 5 on my right which are all different sizes the biggest being 14mm, which is not so good.  Have to go back Friday for yet another scan.

Dr says he will only do egg removal if there are at least 5 decent sized eggs so I still have got a lot of work to do!!  They have got until the middle of next week to grow.  So keep your fingers crossed for me.

Kerry


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi  all
Fingers crossed Kerry - hopefully they will grow!    I'm sure by Fri they will be cooked and then after your trigger shot they might still grow a little bit more.  If you haven't got the required number you would need to think about what might be different another time i.e if you could increase you dose you might do so much better next time.  However if like me you were on max dose then i would go ahead as nothing to lose.  i think here if you are paying for your treatment there is no cut off in egg numbers if you wanted to give it a go!
all the best 
NW


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Went for another scan today and I have 5 eggs now.  2 good ones on my left and 3 nearly there ones on my right.  Have got to go back on Sunday for another scan.  My dr seems hopeful.  Looking at egg collection on Thursday if my eggs are big enough.

I will keep you posted.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
kj - that sounds really hopeful.  Lets hope they keep growing.   
I'm testing on Wed but have started feeling really pre-menstrual (headache) and (.)(.) not really sore anymore.     Still hoping for a miracle!
Laurab - have your drugs arrived yet dude?  When do you start?
Talk soon guys
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there!

Sorry I went away for weekend!!  didn'tmean to desert you two!

Nicki - sore boobs is a sign?! But nothin I can say will put your mind at rest until that BFP on Wed.  I have everything crossed for you.  Are you going to test early??  I'm such a little minx I don't think I would be able to wait til the actual day!!

KJ - Great news from the scans I'm sure you will have 5 big juicy ones on the day.  And as Nickki says even if you don't I'd still go for it.  God 5 eggs would be my dream!!

Oh and yes I got my drugs finally and have started on the pill, having baseline scan about the 5th March and then onto stimms.  Although not able to get through to my clinic to book in for my scan  

Thinking of you both!XX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

i just wanted to say that your posts on this thread have cheered me up.  i have been stimming for a week now and went for a scan today.  i have only got 4 follies over 10mm but another 6 less than 10mm.

When i came out of the hospital i was feeling less than positive and as soon as i got home i went looking on FF for anyone in a similar situation (i knew there would be on this amazing site), and i found this thread.

I'm feeling a bit better now as 4 follies are better than none and there is still time for the others to grow.


thanks ladies,

Pin x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pin- you have 10 follies not 4!!  Thats great! plenty of time for growing the others up,youhave only been stimming for 7 days!  

Hi KJ and Nikki - how you doing?

XX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks Laura,

You sound a lot more positive than the nurse did. All she said was that the others may catch up by friday.

Pin x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hay pin I have 3 that they couldn'teven measure at my last IVF cycle so I would be over the moon for 4 over 10mm!!  Keep us posted. XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Pin well done! The nurses always seem to put a damper on it - I'm like wow I've got 5 and the nurse only let me pay for a cancelled cycle just in case!  anway as LB said you have 10 ( we may have to kick you off this thread - only joking!) You may have even more at your next scan.  Fingers crossed!
Pre-men headache so bad today had to go to bed.  Always get this before period.  DH very good and said I didn't know what it was like to be pregnant so how would I know i shouldn't have a headache.  Will be glad when all over anyway.  
Off to carry on with roast chicken dinner now!
Love to all
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

when i was pregnant i had terrible headaches!!!!!!!


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Went for my ec yesterday.  They took out 5 eggs and have just telephoned to tell me that all 5 have fertilised.  I seriously cant believe my luck!

They are going to chose the best 2 to put back in on Friday afternoon.  I am so excited!!

Can anybody tell me after they have been put back in how long do I have to rest for?  I dont need to stay off work for the whole 2ww do I?

Thanks

p.s. Pin dont give up your eggs will grow.  I was stimming for over 2 weeks and they didnt hold out much hope for me!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Well done Kj - that's brill news!
Girls i got a BFN this am  
Am Ok, dealing with it.  Have new clinic appt this afternoon so I'm practically on my next cycle already  
Just done my gardening exam too which is quite good for taking your mind off things!
NW


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry Ladies

Just wanted to barge in and see my old cycle buddie Nicki nan and say how sorry i am   for your bfn   i hope you have a good cons appt at your new clinic honey and here's hoping your next go brings you the BFP you deserve    

Lots of love
Emmaxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Emma!
How u doing hun?  Maybe we will be cycle buddies again soon or u might be half way through your new cycle? 
I'm one of life's copers anyway - think that's why IF was given to me.............. Onwards and upwards!
Talk soon
Nicki Nan


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh well done for being so strong lady and for an old bird too   

Im 2 days away from my b/l scan honey and hopefully (in a nice way ofcourse) i hope im not cycling with you  

Lots of luck today honey
Emmaxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Am due to go for et tomorrow at 4.15.  Clinic telephoned me today to tell me that only 2 of the eggs were grade 1 and they will put these ones back in.

I was a bit disappointed cause when they telephoned me to tell me all 5 had fertilised I thought that this must mean all 5 were grade 1.  But apparently the other 3 are grade 2 and 3.

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

KJ
Well done - that's really good!  Grade 1 is fab, the others might catch up overnight and become super eggs!  
Good luck with ET
NW


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

KJ,

good luck with your ET tomorrow    I hope it goes well.

I am back in for another scan tomorrow.

Pin x.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nikki - I'm so sorry honey.  Even though you are getting straight back on that horse (brave girl) I know you must be hurting so I'm sending you a huge hug.  I'm hoping your strength an courage will get you that BFP next time. XX

Pin- Whens your next scan?

KJ- 2 grade 1 is the best we can all hope for.  Hope ET goes smoothly.XX

Emma- Hi and good luck! XX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,
I went for another scan today and i now have 5 follies over 10mm, but none are over 14mm so i have been given some more drugs and have to stimm again until monday, when i have another scan  .  Poss EC on wed depending on the scan.

At least the nurse was quite positive and didn't see this as a problem. 

KJ, how did the ET go ?

Nikki, i'm sorry about your result and i hope your clinic appointment went well.    

Hi Laura.  


Pin  x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well went for my et yesterday it was horrendous!!  Apparently I have a "kink" in my womb and he couldnt find the hole for the needle.  He tried about 4 different methods before finally getting the two eggies in!!  He said it was the hardest one he had ever done - trust me!!

Anyway I have two eggies getting comfy now.  Was a bit concerned last night as I passed a bit of blood and also this morning I have quite a lot of discharge.  Can anyone tell me if this is normal??

Thanks

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
KJ - mine took half an hour!  Was really annoyed as I'd had 3 proven difficult ones before with IUI.   They are in the right place now so try not to worry.  Radnorgirl had a difficult transfer recently and she got a BFP. The blood will just be a  bit of trauma to you cervix and will settle hopefully.  You rest up now! You are officially 2 WW girl now!   
Pin - sure they will grow over the weekend.  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Nikki - how are you feeling?  XXXX 

Pin - hope there is lots of growin going on for you.XX

KJ - Well all the hard work is over with,now you can just sit back and chill, well try to. XXX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well luckily the bleeding seems to have stopped but I am getting really bad pains which are very similar to period pains.  Doesanyone know if this is normal?

Kerry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning Kerry!

I've heard that when your womb is first pregnant it stretches etc and feels like AF pains. Its all so cruel isn't it.  But may bit early for  that.

I think weeing alot and tiredness are good signs to look out for.


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Kerry 
just caught your last post - it's completely normal to have AF cramps/pains after EC and ET, especially when they've been difficult procedures (my ET was pretty toe curling too!!).  Also, the Cyclogest pessaries make you feel like your AF is coming any second!!  I was really worried about it but was reassured by the nurses.  Really hope it works out for you,
take care,
Babsx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Babs thanks for your reply that has sort of put my mind at rest.  These are going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life!!

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Evening girls,

Went for my scan this morning and have 9 follies between 23 mm and 12mm  , so EC is sceduled for wed am.   

Its pretty early - we have to be at the hospital at 7.30 with EC at 8.30 !!  I've just had my last burserelin jab and have my trigger jab at 8.30 tonight.

So that's another hurdle over with - thankfully.

Kerry - how's things now after your ET ??

Laura & Nicki  

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Pin x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Pin - that sounds good - right on track.  good luck for Wed EC  
Been feeling a bit stroppy today at work, don't want to be there.  wonder if its just still the hormones sorting themselves out.  Had a nice weekend with my mum though and me and DH have got a bike ride planned for the weekend.   Need to shed my 2kg accumulated from drinking fat milk all the time - no wonder my boobs felt bigger they were full of fat!  
Kerry - another day gone now to cross off!  
Love 2 all
N Dub


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quick hello.

Nicki - sure you are still of blasted hormones... 

Pin - wow that sounds fab!!!  XXX  Good Luck for wed.X

Kerry -   

XXXXXX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

These two weeks are going to kill me.  Cant believe I am only on day 4!!  Still been getting cramps but not as bad as before.  Spoke to my dr who assured me that this was normal what with everything that my body has gone through.

Pin - excellent news.  Hope ec goes according to plan on Wednesday and hope you get lots of lovely eggs.  Keep us posted.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## linz (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Pin! Im a bit of a newbie, having ICSI treatment for the first time at Liverpool and have my EC tomorrow aswell! I have to wait til 11 though! Im very nervous, just hope it doesnt hurt too much! Hope your collection goes well and you get lots of eggs. x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good luck linzi and Pin!!!  Can't wait to hear how you get on. XX

Kerry - Er.... read a book, watch some movies, go shopping??  Sorry those are my best suggestions!  Are you off work for the whole 2 weeks? XX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the good luck messages ladies,


Linz -   for tomorrw.  We'll prob pass each other in the corridor going in and out  .  You weren't in yesterday about 8.15 am by any chance were you ??

The is a thread on the cycle buddies thread for those of us 'stimming, 2ww, and beyond' - you should come and join us, that will make 4 of us having EC tomorrow. (Valentine Chicks - i would throw in a link to the thread but i have no idea how to   ).

I am getting nervous now - one more sleeps- its like waiting for christmas only the presents are all the same    


Kerry - how about taking up knitting or something - how about a jigsaw ??

Pin x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Good luck for your ec's girls.  I went back to work yesterday but I only work 8 -12 so I have all afternoon to kill.  I would go and relax in the lovely Cyprus weather if it wasnt bloody raining all the time!!

Still having pains.  Been to loo about a million times today to check!!!

Only another 9 sleeps to go (I am not counting or anything)!!!

Lots of love
Kerry


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Morning,

Well yesterday i had 4 eggs collected -  i was disappointed but at least 4 is better than none.  The hospital phoned earlier today to say that 3 have fertilized - i an soooo relieved i can tell you !!!!!!!!

Will be having ET tomorrow - phew another hurdle over with.

Kerry, how is it you're in Cyprus ?

  

Pin x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Pin well done on getting 3 fertilised.  Good luck for your et today hope yours goes better than mine did!!

My husband is in the Army and we live on an Army camp in Cyprus.  Really hope this treatment works as we were told yesterday he is going to Afghanistan for 6 months later on this year!!

Keep me posted.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Kerry, i hope you get a good result too   

I've had IUI before and one of them was a nightmare - they couldn't get the tube in and had to keep trying smaller and smaller tubes and just as another nurse was called for, it worked - so hopefully it won't be as bad as that!  

My ET is tomorrow.



Pin x


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Evening ladies,

I had ET today and it was surprisingly painless.  The Dr said that the nurse who did the last IUI i had (that had so much trouble), drew a little diagram mapping out the route     so this time there were no problems.  The embryologist said that two of the embies were doing well but the third hadn't increased overnight so there is none to freeze.  I'm just thankful there was two to put back.

Hope everyone is well and having a relaxing friday night.

Pin X


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Pin

You must be so relieved.  Two is a good number.  Glad the et wasnt too stressful.

Having an ok day today.  Not really any symptoms to report.  

Less than a week to go now!

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Kerry,

Less than a week - how scary is that !!   when is your test date ?

My DH is away this weekend so i am chilling out on the sofa with my laptop, bottle of water and lots of magazines to read !!!


Pin x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Things are very quite on here! I've been away for a week to Italy.

Pin - Well??  must be test day today?

Kerry - how you doing?

I had baseline scan yest, one of my ovaries is inaccessible?? Like I need that!  But all go for wed when I start stimms. XX

XX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I am due to go for blood test at 8.30 tomorrow morning.  Dr said they will just give me a number which I have to relay to him.  Thought they would just tell me I was pregnant!!!

Feel a bit sick today but think that is probably just nerves.

Dont really know what to think.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Kerry you must be dead excited/scared?  

I'll have everything crossed for you.XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi all!
Kerry - good luck for tomorrow.  Hope you feel even sicker tomorrow (because you will be preggers!)  
Pin - good luck to you too lady  
Laura - not long til kick off now - that's the best bit!  
Love NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Any news??
XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kerry - just read your signiture.  So sorry honey.  XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Kerry hun -so sorry love.  Hope you are OK   
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

How are you?  Any news from you?  Had a appoitment and thought through your next options yet?

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi dude!
Waiting for next AF and then blood tests ( very abnormal cycle this time, think hormones still switched off). If FSH OK then long proto, short if not. At least I will have a better idea of my diagnosis. Consultant seemed to think the prolonged DR'ing may not have helped last time. Am hoping to respond like a 25 year old in my next session as the new clinic are not busy and don't keep you waiting for ages 
Trousers are still too tight!!  steamed veg for tea and a bit on the rowing machine...............
What stage are you at Laura.... can't read your profile when you type this bit!
There seems to be a new rainbow colour  up the screen that I'm testing out - hope it works! 
Hi to Pin and Kj
NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Duh! - no clues in that profile anyway


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

If I was to write a signiture it would be too depressing!

I am off on the short protocol on 450 menopur on day 2 of my next AF, which was due today!!  I've been on the pill for a month and finished it friday sothat witch should have arrived today. Am feeling hot so hopefully she will arrive tomorrow.

You used menopur?  I'm a bit worried about is, Imanaged to break the glass thing in my fingers at the training and cut all my hand.  I have to use 6 vials a night, still hopefully it will get my old prune ovaries into gear!!

Anyway fingers crossed I get a few eggs this time. 

As for you! You don't aste any time do you!  When is AF due?  Are you not meant to have a 3 mnth gap?  

XXXX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I havent posted for a while but have been so down.  Had blood test last Friday and my levels were 0.100 so I wasnt even nearly pregnant!  AF came yesterday and really knocked me for six.

Been to hospital today and can hopefully start tx again early next month but Dr did warn me that my chances of success are less than 20% cause of my high hormone levels.

Still really depressed about things but I guess things happen for a reason.  Just want to start feeling normal again instead of constantly miserable.

Thanks for your support.
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Kerry - the way I look at the stats is that yes they have given you low figures, so you might have to try more times - it doens't mean that it won't happen.  You might just get lucky   
My con last time said he gave me a 10% chance. It's not helpful is it?  I just think I  prob might not be as lucky as some others and don't expect to get pregnant on the first go, each cycle is different so hopefully you can make improvements.  Look at what the best chances are anyway - only 30-40% ( i don't believe the 50% figures are an accurate reflection for everyone) so it's not that much lower.  Anyway have some time to heal and think things over, I'm sure your time will come.
Laura - I used 6 amps menopur last time.  It does take rather a while drawing it all up...........couldn't go out and expect to do it in a toilet.  Have you got an ampoule snapper to help break them?  Or hold it wrapped in your top or a cloth.  short proto sounds good if only for less hanging around!! I've never been told to wait 3 months (it will be 2 months by the time I start) I think they like to get their fee!!!!  
NW


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all ok.

Kerry - sorry about your result.  I hope you feeling a bit better  

Laura - i was on 6 menopur and had no problems braking the vials, mind you i did cut my finger on the first one    There is a little guide line on the neck of the vial and i just tried to have that in the middle of where i was gripping it.  It makes a lovely little 'popping' noise when you do it right.  My DH was a bit miffed cos he could never do it right   

Nicki -    Glad to see you are positive about your next treatment.

Well i am still on the 2ww - it seems like ages!!  Not really had any symptoms apart from some stomach cramps on saturday night that kept me awake, and a few sunday afternoon whilst walking around sunny Southport.  I am really tired all the time though - i have to be in bed in time to watch whatever programme is on at 9 (usually CSI), cos i know that as soon as the credits roll, i'm away to the land of nod   

Oh, by the way, test day is friday   

love,

Pin x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Af arrived today so I will have my forst bursarin injection in the morning and start stimms on Thursday.  Still at work at the mo so have to be a quickie!

Kerry - sorry your feeling down honey, its such a bloody horrid business this, at least this time you got some eggs and there was no reason it didn't work was there?  One of us girls surely has to get preg soon!!! XXXXXXXX

Pin - Oh fingers crossed for friday... tiredness is a sign (unless your me in which case you are always tired!!)

Nicki - I was told I had to have 3 periods before I could try again hence why I'm only just off and my last cycle was cancelled early nov!!  I didn't have a perid until Jan!!  

I think SP is great.. I'm starting tom and hopefully I will have EC in 2 weeks!! I think it is much more in tune with your body, sure there is a good reason why they want you to d/reg but it just seems to stop everything and so make it harder for everything to start up again!

Oh excited!!  i'm off tomorrow!!!  Yee haa!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Pin - good to hear from you - fingers crossed girl!    I wasn't that tired - just fat!
Laura - i'm so excited for you too girl!!!  Want all the progress reports  
I think this months AF could turn into next months - am having a kind of non-hormonal cycle this time, i hope i don't have to wait too long - that will b**ger up my plans  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Im feeling fat too!

I'm trying to not get excited    Can't wait to inject in the morning!!!  How daft is that....why can't I just have some loving with my man and get preg??  

Hope Af arrives soon NIcki....Hope Af DOESNT arrive soon Pin!!


XXX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Can you guess   

Tested this morning and DH said the result came up within seconds - i couldn't watch!!

Will post more later


Take care all


Pin x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations Pin I am so happy for you.

Kerrry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

fantasic result pin!!     you must be over the moon. XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats Pin - hope all goes well for you (and I did say before we would have to kick you off this thread!   )
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

feeling really low, been stimming for 3 days now and started bleeding this morning.    God knows whats happening in there.  I'm not feeling like I'm ovulating.

What should I be looking out for?  

Nicki- has AF arrived yet?
Kerry - how you doing?  (I sound like joey from friends!!)

XX
Pin- when is your scan?  have you had any bloods done yet??


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Laura - that does sound a bit strange - have you just finished a period to get started on this proto?  My AF kind of re-started after I had my baseline and then I had spotting until I started stimming.  It might just be dregs of your last AF as your new endo thickens   . Keep positive girl!  Most cycles are full of strange things we all question  
Haven't had AF yet  - this is day 26 which is the norm but this month's cycle - who knows??  In fact am starting to get worried about new blood tests and psyching myself up to be a no-hoper then at least i am prepared for it  
Love to all 
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Nicki

I've had a fewreplies to my post and feel a little better, doesn't seem bleeding is too serious.  

Are you starting off straight after this AF?

X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

L- its good to get some reassurance from FF friends  
If my bloods are normal i might start LP on day 21.  If abnormal I would do short proto i suppose but I'd like to know my cycle has returned to normal first as its meant to tie in with that.
When do you have your first scan?
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

First scan is wednesday, in my lunch hour!!!  Then I'm off work from Friday for just over 2 weeks.    I'm so scared there will be no follies.  

Why do they not just put you on the SP?  I guess there must be alot of advantages to the LP otherwise they wouldn't use most of the time, the SP seems more sensible using your natural cycle.

I have a terrible head ache. Bloody hormones.


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I was on 450 of menepur then i went on to 600 it didn't make any difference to me by going up a dose. The consultant did say sometimes giving you more doesn't make any difference. I only produced the one follicle. The same response i got with clomid, 450iu and 600iu so just goes to show either you will respond or you won't. I have now gone on to egg donation. At least their eggs won't be as tough as old boots lol.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi - can I join you?

I too am a poor responder, which was a huge surprise to me, as all tests (including low FSH) indicated I should respond well.

I've just failed to reach the end of my first IVF cycle. At my first scan I had 4 follices, 2 on each side, and I was gutted. At the next scan a week later my right ovary and stopped working so I only had 2 follicles left on the left, but they were a decent size (18 and 20mm). However, when they went in for EC last weds, they discovered that both ovaries had now shut down, and of my two follies on the left, one had no egg in it and the other had collapsed. They did retrieve an egg from the collapsed follicle as a desparate measure, but it failed to fertilise as expected.

I'm not bouncing back from this very well at all. I think it's because I'm concerned about what will happen in the future, as the dr's and clinic said they are mystified as to what went wrong, and can't see what they can do differently.I was on 300iu Gonal F from the beginning. After the poor response of my first scan I asked if my dose could be increased, but was told that 300 was the max dose they give at this clinic, as they don't feel increasing doses generally helps. I also asked after Ec if we could consider the short protocol next time, but was again told they don't generally feel that it helps. I need to do something differently!!!!!!

I'm hoping to have my follow up consultation soon, but i'm worried about their negative attitude already. Surely there must be something they can do?! They did suggest my FSH may fluctuate, so may want to monitor over a few months. I'm thinking about asking whether they can monitor my FSH continually, then start a short protocol cycle once it drops - anyone done this?

It's good to meet you all and not feel like i'm the only poor responder in the world. From my clinic's response - you'd think I was!

jo
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Pobby - welcome and thank you for your uplifting post! LOL!!

Jo- welcome honey.  Everyone seems to be different. I have had one abandoned cycle and am 5 days in to my SP cycle on 450 menopur.  I have my first scan on Wed so watch this space.  Im not feeling too positive to be honest,but have to give it my best shot.  My friends friend (??) had her first cyce abandoned and second go had a baby!  So don't giveup just yet, as they say where there is a uterus there is a way!  

SP is used for poor responders so i think its worth a go.  My consultant was very negative too, made me cry and then laughed at me!!  Lister clinic is very good for poor responders if you are paying private.X

It is devastating when things don't go as planned.  Sending you a hug. We are pretty resiliant, give it a few weeks and you will have a new plan in place.  Hoping you are getting lots of cuddles.XXXX

Nicki - she arrived yet? XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Thought i was on the wrong thread there for a bit with all that activity  
LB - fingers crossed girl that's all I can say.  Have you done anything different this time? I so hope you have some decent ones  

Hi Jo Mac - Welcome!  sorry to hear your tale.  I went from 4 follies to 8 follies in the last 2 cycles, the changes being: increased dose stims (meno 300 then 450), acu and DHEA.  Who knows what made the difference but something did and at least i felt i was doing something positive.  i was told the dose might not make much difference and given a 10% chance - blunt but probably true) Hate statistics though, no good to anyone! You might do better next time just by chance, you might be better on an FSH/LH stim like menopur, everyone is different.  My con uses SP for girls with high FSH ( mines not been done since Oct 05 Laura hence the wait to see LP vs SP - old clinic a bit useless!) so that might be why your clinic is not keen (just typed 'clean' first time   )

Hi Loubie.  I hope you have better luck with egg donation hun  

No AF for me yet! Has bleedin bleeding stopped now LB?  Also where is my imaginary friend Pobby I see no post  
Love NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Nickki- what haven't I done different!!  My body is a temple!  been doing acu since dec,better diet, lost a stone  - now my 'ideal' weight, different protocol and diff drugs!!

As for Pobby    I meant looby- I blame hormones.  

Anyway off to do my mixing!!  

Bleeding has stopped, thanks for asking. XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ah I see - only because I chat to pobby (the real one!) by PM and thought she had made a guest appearance  
Must be the hormones darling!  
Its so frustrating waitin for scans - i tell you if they made an affordable dildo-cam for use at home we'd all be buying them  
NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

meant to ask - Jo Mac are you an old bird or spring chicken?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Dildo cam!!!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Nicki and Laura - thanks for your welcomes and responses.

Nicki - I'm 36 - is that a spring chicken or an old bird?? Talking to the Dr after the disastrous EC this time he referred to me as "an average age" for IVF. I liked that, as i know, fertility wise, it's all downhill from here on! I did wonder about changing to Menopur - thanks for the suggestion.
Phoned my GP's surgery today for my last FSH and LH levels - FSH was 3.0 and LH was 2.2. Wow - pretty good! Bit confusing though as to what happened.....

Laura - you sound like a saint! Doing everything right by the sound of it. I could do with losing a stone too to be my 'ideal' weight.
Jo xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jo Macmillan said:


> ...I'm 36 - is that a spring chicken or an old bird?? Talking to the Dr after the disastrous EC this time he referred to me as "an average age" for IVF. I liked that, as i know, fertility wise, it's all downhill from here on!


*Jo* - at 36 you're a "spring chicken" hun !!! I'm 38 and didn't start ttc until I was 34 and we had our first ivf when I was 36 (last year)...our consultant said that in IVF terms I'm pretty young !!!

Your FSH & LH sound really good...we're just about to start our 2nd fresh ivf and had my hormone levels done last month...FSH 6.9iu and LH 3.3iu which I was told were absolutely fine 

Welcome to FF and I'm sure you'll get plenty of support and advise on here...

Good luck to everyone  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I'm so jealous of your FSH results!!  What I would do for a 3!!!  Its fab!

Jo - have you had your ovarian reserve tested?  Maybe you have low reserve and there fore need more drugs to getthings moving.  I have high FSH and Low reserve!  Poor me.  I'm only 30...I must still be an egg in IVF terms!!!  

Nicky - she here yet?  Had back ache today so hoping it some follies growing, 1st scan tom.

Minxy - good luck with your cycle XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Soz I missed yesterday - haven't had any notifications at all so thought you'd all gone quiet   . Its a great advert for talktalk email (not-talk not talk)! 
Jo - so age is on your side at the moment!  Hopefully things will be different next time  
LB - good luck today hun  
I will be in hospital today as my dad's partner (mum 3)is having a new hip, so i'll be doing my Flo nightingale bit.  Home later though and my mum (mum1 )is coming for a day or two.  Just for the record mum 2 (nick's mum )is a head case and I don't care much for mum 4 (nick's dad's next wife) either  
hello Minxster - hope this is the one for you 
Must dash
NW


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi All - this thread is getting longer and longer!

Laura - glad the stimms are going well.  We have our scan on 5 April and i am nervous already.  We don't have bloods done at our hospital, just a urine test or HPT.  I haven't decided if its a good or bad thing.  If we did have them then its something more to worry about, about something you can't control, and at least if we don't have them then i can say i'm pregnant for 7 whole weeks without really knowing if i am or not - if you see what i mean   

I haven't got any symptoms and just keep getting twinges in my tummy so i just keep looking at the HPT in my drawer   

Nicki - where are you with your treatment - can't remember  

Thank you for all the good wishes too    


Take care everyone 

Pin X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie as I'm shatterd.  Had scan and got 5good size ones!  Stimming til fri and then EC booked for Monday.  Can't believe I've made it this far!

Nicki - wow thats alot of mums!!  Did you have to buy them all pressies on sunday?!!

Pin - oh how exciting.  I think you right about the bloods.  I'msure all is fine and dandy, can't wait to find out if its one or  two!!  Make sure you keep us updated.XX

Hay Jo and Minxy XXx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
LB - had my fingers crossed for you hun as the screen appeared!     That's great news, you might have even more in a few days.  Its so important that first scan.  Is it better than before?
Mum 3 was fine, op went OK. Mum 1 has cooked me tea and we just watched Grand Designs.  Husband 1 (only got 1!!) is away at work.
Pin - good to hear from you sweetie, keep in touch. 
No AF signs yet - feel fine!!!!!!!!!! Mum will think i'm pregnant (cos they always do don't they!! - despite telling her I didn't ov!).  got to go mum can't work TV remote!  
Love to all
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nikki - last time on day 11 I had 3 follies under 5mm!!  So yeah big improvement.  You think I may get more by MOnday?  The hosp said they didn't think I would get any more or that the 2 little ones would grow??!  I'd love to get 7 follies,  so that would be 5 eggs, and hopefully 2 good ones to get back.  but to be honest I'm happy to get to EC!    Hope AF turns up soon. XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

The 2 little ones will deffo grow.  Hopefully you will get at least five which is great!     and age is on your side!!
Off to garden centre with mum today - am on annual leave.  
No period.  Frustrating as I am in limbo  
Mum's in the shower (just had to instruct how to work it!  I'm sure this 'can't do anything' is all an act   )
Love NDub


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I have not posted for a while but nothing is happening here so I have nothing to report.  Just waiting for AF to arrive (not due until 9 April and then it will probably be late).  Decided to go on a big health kick until then.  Just got back from gym and am shattered!

Great news Laura I only had 5 eggs but they were all mature ones so I am sure you will be fine.  Good luck for your EC.

How are things Pin?

Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone
just wondering if there's room for another one?!!
Just had my last cycle abandoned, only 2 follicles at day 11.  Really upset, as managed 3 grade one embryos last time (only in Dec).  I was wondering whether anyone has had better than expected response on drugs other than Menopur??  I was on the highest dose (450), but would consider changing to another (Gonal-F??) if this would give me a better chance.  Got my review appointment on the 3rd April, so crossed fingers.........
Thanks everyone,
Babsxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Babs - hi!  Sorry to hear that, especially as you did so well last time   . were you on the same proto this time?  Different people respond to different drugs, maybe a change would help.  I know it must be heartbreaking to abandon at such a late stage    hope you get some answers at your follow up.
Good to hear from you Kj - me too waiting for AF   , hormones all messed up, groan, moan ....  >: 
Just waiting for spag bol to cook  
NDub


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Babs -welcome, its heartbreaking to have a cycle abandoned.  I had my 1st IVF abandoned in Nov last year.  I have 3 tiny follies on day 11.  Trying the SP this time.  I think different meds have a different effect on different people.  Hope the consultant has some good ideas for you to try next time.

Kerry - hi hon.  Glad to see you back,whats happening after next AF?  You off again?  What are you trying this time?

Nikki - have hon how was the spag bol?  Its my fav (well veggie spag bol). Mmmmm.

Jo - how you doing honey?

Pin - feel sick yet? X

I finished work today, off now until after easter.   

Another scan tom, fingers crossed none of them have shrunk?!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

just crashing this thread to say good luck to Laura.  5 follicles, that sounding really good.  Hope scan goes well today   .

I still haven't managed to have ET yet, was due to go in Jan but cancelled as broke my toe, then all set for FEB but surge came on wrong day and couldn't go ahead.  Anyway looks like I will be going at the end of April now.

Must go as going to be late for work.  Best of luck to you

Red


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Red - hi there!  What a nightmare you've been having!!  Poor you!  Can't believe you've had all them holds, so fustrating!!  Will have my fingers crossed for next month for you. XXXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck LB for today!  wot is the ring in picture?  Engagement?
Going away for weekend so shan't post til sunday.  DH is doing Forest of Dean half marathon.
Period headache is there slightly now - just a small throb so I spose I am pleased see it!
Catch up soon
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Have a lovely weeked, hope AF arrives Monday so doesnt spoil your weekend.XXX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Going to do exactly the same as last time which was SP on day one of cycle (when it gets here) and see how that goes.

The only difference this time is that I am taking wheat germ (dont know whether it will make any difference), am eating more healthily and if I make it to the 2ww I am going to rest a lot more than I did on my last one and drink loads of water.

Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just to let you know, I have 5 big ones between 19-24mm.  All systems go. EC booked for 12.15 on Monday!

XXX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Laura - that's fantastic news    take it easy this weekend and Good luck for monday.

Oh, in answer to your question about feeling sick, yesterday morning after my shower i was moaning to DH about wanting pregnancy symptoms cos i didn't feel preganant,  then when i started to dry my hair i had to rush back to the bathroom cos i thought i was gonna puke - and i did (well a tiny amount)!!!!

DH laughed just before when i said i was most annoyed that nothing happened this morning   

Nicki and Kerry    how you both doing?  Anything planned for the weekend?

Hi to anyone else who's posted on this thread.

Pin  x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Laura thats great news the very best of luck for Monday.

Dont complain about the sickness Pin!!

Not doing much this weekend.  Had a really stressful week at work.  I work as a typist for the military police and we have been investigating a house fire that killed a man and his two children.  DH is away until Tuesday so just going to relax.  Well, I might go gym tomorrow.

Going to a friends house tomorrow night to watch Saw 1, 2 and 3 so that should cheer me up no end!!

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Kerry, i was moaning about NOT being sick   

Your job sounds interesting but you sound like you need to de-stress with a   or two, after the week you've had ! Have one for me too.

Enjoy 'Saw' 1,2 & 3' - maybe i should watch them to make me puke   


Pin x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I loved Saw 1.  Not seen the other 2 so I'll await your update.  Think I'll go to blockbuster tom and get lots of dvd's to keep me busy when I have my feet up next week!!

Pin - hope you continue to feel sick (in the nicest way of course!!).XXX

X


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well Saw 1 and 2 were fab but I didnt think a lot of number 3.  Didnt get home from friends til 3 this morning (4 if you count the clocks going forward).  Just got back from the gym and am very tired.

DH back on Tuesday, really missed him this time, probably still a bit fragile from BFN.

Anyway might have a snooze now.

Speak soon
Kerry


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
I've seen Saw I and II, bit wierd!! Didn't know there was a III!
Hope you've all had a good weekend.
LB - good luck for tommorow hun   that's a real milestone.  Hope you get lots of juicy ones!
Hi Pin - pregnant lady!  
KJ - not long before you have another go then. Its good to look forward to something positive.  
Still waiting for AF then can have blood tests.  Day 33 so far.......   
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie a feeling a bit sore.

Got 4 eggs.  Hopefully thats enought to get me through to ET.  And hopefully I'll be joining Pin on the bumps board!!

Kerry/ Nicki/ Pin - hope your all good, I'l catch up with you when not feeling quite a sore!

XX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Laura,  well done thats really good news. 

I got four eggs too.

Take care and try to relax tonight  


Pin x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Well done LB - 4 is great!!! Let's hope they are getting jiggy jiggy as we speak      Sending you   for that phonecall tomorrow -its a nervewracking wait i tell you  
AF arrived last night!  
Have appt for Thurs for blood tests.
Hi Pinster and KJ'ster!
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

just to let you know only 2 fertilised.  Feel quite low and sad.  Hopefully they will grow over night but we have no room for error now. 

ET is at 11.45 tom.  I have booked acu both before and after.

XX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Laura

Ok so its not the best news but it's not the worst by far.  Like they say it only takes the one and its the quality and not the quantity.

I hope everything goes well for tomorrow, fingers crossed xx

DH is back tonight, been gym today and just finished cleaning the house!

Got to call dr on Friday to discuss starting next treatment when AF arrives (due roundabout 9 April).

Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Kerry,

Glad DH is back, bet your all excited.  Hope AF arrives on time. XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quick update as shattered.

Got 2 embies on board, both grade 2.  Unfortunately they are only 2 and 3 cell which is not that good but maybe they will improve now they are snug and warm in my tummy.


XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Take it easy now LB  
Positive thinking!  I'm sure they will be little fighters.
NW


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well done Laura

Keep thinking positive and have lots of rest.  I have my fingers crossed for you.

DH back now and we had huge argument last night about IVF.  He says I am being selfish and should think about him more cause he is going through it to.  I can see his point but I find it difficult to cope with my grief let alone his as well!

Got to call dr tomorrow so I will let you know what he says.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Kerry,

I have very similar arguments with my DH too.  Only a week ago I was sleeping on the settee over the same stuff. 

I don't care what anyone says, we have it hard, we have all the hormones and interventions and most of the responsibility.  It is down to us to make the eggs and keep the baby.

I know its hard for them too, give him a cuddle and let him know your there for him too, believe me in return you will get a even bigger cuddle and much more support.  

Men!

We are all here for you honey to get you through. XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi guys!
I had really bad arguments with my DH in the first IVF cycle but once I'd told thim everything it was alot better this last time.  Its just men, they try so hard but they just can't share the same feelings as us.  I expect its the same for you guys  - this IF business is in my head ALL the time, not just when having treatment.
LB - hope you are resting up now hun.    2WW 's are the worst bit  
KJ - hope your AF comes on time.....Just when you want them they have a habit of turning nasty!  
Been for my blood tests today - £150 for inhibin B and £95 for FSH/LH.  Not so worried re the first but well annoyed at the second as I could have gone to GP and had it done for free.  Stupid me just didn't think.  The hysterscopy i need (for cervix dilation) is £890!!! That's local and sedation, not even a GA.  Just when i thought i was doing OK saving up too    Wish it could just happen  
Have to wait 2 weeks for results too which will cut it a bit fine if I wanted to start again on Day 21.....
Also had AF Sunday evening 10 pm, bloods today which is day 5.  I thought that was a bit late for this test althought the nurse assured me day 3-5 was OK and said monday was day 1 as i started AF after 9pm, therefore am day 4.  Any ideas peeps?
Positive thoughts now   Um - its just started raining!  DH home tonight - he's been working away.  weekend off.  Easter soon.
Talk soon! sorry for rant  
NDub


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Nikki,

I had my inhibin B done last year and i ended up waiting 2 months for it to come back... I was furious!

Fingers crossed your FSH comes back soon and you get to start this month.   Although I think you should go with the SP, its much easier!!  I hated D/regging!!

As for the blood test, I've alwyas been told you shoudl do them between day 2-4, so if you had it on day 4 that should be fine.

Looking forward to your results, can't believe you have to wait 2 weeks for your FSH??  I'm always got them back in a day or 2.  Maybe call up in a week, maybe there air on the side of caution?

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi dude!
Yeah i think i would rather do SP too.  Last times I have done extra long protocol with 23 days DR'ing before stims due to busy clinic so i've done right off that idea.  think it was the inhibin test that's the long wait.....  
Keep chillin  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI there,

yes I think the Inhbin B test needs to be sent away to somewhere, thats why is takes so long.

I've been worrying all day about my twins, if only they had grown to 4 cell then I would feel a bit better.  Why did they stop growing!!!!!  Nearly everyone in the world gets 4 cells by day 2... why not me. 

Had the best sleep ever this afternoon, just on the sofa but i was in such a deep sleep, went for 2 hours!!  Only the telephone woke me!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

One of mine was a 2 cell at day2 and the embryologist said it was grade 1 as good as could be expected - so am sure yours are fine!  Hopefully dividing away nicely  
Clinic are going to ring me tomorrow with FSH result.
Been for a run tonight - first for ages - spurred on by eating 5 slices of pizza last night at the meeting after work!  
Made choc muffins to take to work tomorrow to make everyone fat!  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

How odd.. I have just got all the ingredients to bake a cake tomorrow.. makes us feel all mumbsy I guess!!

I hope your right about the 2 cell.  To be honest its hard to be positive with so many knock backs... sure you know what I mean.

Oh exciting, let me know your blood results as soon as you do!

X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Hope you are all well!  anyone a saddo like me and in watching Gardeners World?  
didn't get my blood result phone call today  
spoke to great friend at work and we decided it was not a good idea to pay all that money for a hysteroscopy when i don't even need one    am going to speak to Cons before I do anything in case there has been a bit of a mix-up.  Just got the weekend to stew over it now    Couldn't sleep til 1 am and then had to face a 'child of satan' at work first thing   Makes you wonder who in their right mind would ever want one  
Chat soon
NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Just upped everyone's bubbles  
Lucky double 7's for you LB!
N Dub


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

I'm just home too.. although not watching gardeners world!!

I don't know much about Hysterop... (?) is that the one were they 'wash' your womb?  Who told you to have it?

Bless the lovely little children.. you a teacher?  If so woo hoo your on hols!

Thanks for the bubbles!!

XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hi there!
I'm an anaesthetist so had to put the little devil to sleep   (which was much better   )  I don't think i could be a teacher!!
Yes hysteroscopy - they have a look round with a camera and do a bit of a wash out.  don't actually need that.  The nurse was trying to make me book it cos it was in my file. I'll find out properly next week.
Well i do love my gardening - its wot happens when you get old  
Going out there in a bit cos the sun is out!
What you doing today?  When is your official test day?
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I would love a garden, we live in a flat.  We are hopefully moving this year to a derbyshire so we can have a house and garden, can't wait!!  I used to have an allotment but mainly for a bit of peace and quiet and then my dad decided to rent the plot next to mine!! Was a bit like living next door to vicar meldrew! 'you don't wanna do it like that'...

Wow thats a very important job you must have a big brain... I hope you are better than the one that was meant to put me out for my EC!!!!

My Test date is 11th April, but I'm going to test on the 10th, as the 11th is my first day back to work and I'm not sure a BFN first thing in the morning would be very helpful!!

Not doing much today, DP is out with his friends later and I am probably going to my friends for dinner.  Cleaning as always in the day time... I have no idea how we manage to make such a mess!! 

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Derbyshire will be something to look forward to!  what do they think of Essex girls there though  
We are going out for a curry   and then to see that Jane Austen film as we have free tickets.
Planted some spuds and onions  
Enjoy your evening 
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Very unproductive day for me.  Been on the computer and doing cleaning?!  how dull is that.  Off out for dinner in a bit and then going to see Amazing Grace at the flicks with my friend.

Doesn't everyone love an Essex girl??  DP is a Notts man so I have learnt all the correct lingo.... a up me duck fancy a brew!!  See I'll fit in like a local!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

no prob there then!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I wil obviously learn more before I move.. I wonder if they do one of those 'how to learn a language' cds  for Derby talk?  hmmm!

Fancy a cheese cob!?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
How u doing today LB?  Any symptoms?  How long you off work?
Still waiting for my blood test result  
couldn't sleep at all last night and called in sick to work today.  Think i must be a bit stressed.  I went to work Fri after a really late night (couldn't sleep) so didn't want to feel sh8t again today.  Now am just feeling incredibly guilty as of course after going back to sleep til 1045 i feel fine  
will start on the Ov pred sticks again this week in the hope that my hormones have gone back to normal  
Pin - you still reading?  had your scan yet?
Kj -how's your cycle this month?  you normal or menopausal?  
Nicki


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Laura

Try not to worry about your twins I am sure they are doing just fine.

Rang Dr today and unfortunately he is going away for his Easter holidays and wont be back in time for when my AF is due so I will have to wait til next month which ordinarily would be fine but my DH is due to go to Afghan for 3 months at the end of Apr.  I am not happy!  How dare my Dr go on his jollies when I need him!!  My only hope is that my AF is one week late as Dr is back on 16 Apr, I am not holding out much hope though.

Lovely and sunny here today, got a bit of a tan happening!!

Got next week off work, hoping to have a few day trips in lovely sunny Cyprus.

Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not looking good from here I'm afraid girls. I'm feeling very PMS and have back ache (I usually get that on and off about a week prior to AF) and as my cycle is quite short I'm guessing she is about a week away now.  No spotting or Implantion signs.    I did have sore boobs but that has now gone too.  

So feeling a bit crap as you can imagine.  Me and DP not talking either as he went our sat night and did not come home til 6pm sunday! 

I'm off work another week, back on the 11th (test day!).

Kerry - oh what a bugger about AF, can you not take the pill for a few days to make it late (or is that just naughty!!) Is there no other DR that can start you off??  What a pain... you are makingme jealous with the tan though!  Although is lovely here today... not quite sunbathing weather though!!

Nicki - have you called them?  Go ad call them now, your bloods are prob sitting in the in tray... pester pester pester!!  Thats the name of the game!  Don't feel guilty about work sure you don't make a habit of it. XX

Pin - hiya honey!  Hows the sickness? XXXX

Me XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just to let you know I joined Lovefilms.com at the weekend they do a free 2 week trial.  And they have just emailed to say Saw II is in the post!!  Oh hope it comes in the morning will watch under duvet on sofa in aftrenoon!!

X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello girlies  
Laura - no symptoms doesn't mean diddly    fingers crossed for you still   Its an emotional time  - you are allowed to fall out with DP once in a while.   I'm sure we had one big barny over a cup of tea! 
Am just analysing why I haven't phoned the hospital?  Perhaps i don't want to know   Maybe tomorrow then.......
Kerry - you may have a late AF, mine normally 25 days was about 34.  where are you in Cyprus hun?  I went on hol once to Northern Cyprus, we went to look at the 'division' (can't remember name of place) all very sad.  It was a 'solo's' holiday - in my younger days, no talent though - there never was on those hols, just saddos' (not including me of course   )  Afgan doesn't sound good... puts my worries in perspective when I'm annoyed about DP working in Stroud all week
Enjoy Saw II LB!!
Love Nicki


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi 

I am on my 1st ivf cycle and today went for my scan after 5 days of stimming with puregon 300 and there were no follicles   I was a bit gutted to say the least.  I was told to up my dosage to 450 and go back on Thursday to see if anything had happened.  I am really worried about my scan on Thursday.  I have a high FSH despite only being 31 so I sort of knew that it would be more difficult for me to respond.  I am at the Lister Clinic and was told my dr that because I was so young they would be willing to try to use my own eggs for IVF to see if they could get any follies.  Hopefully this increased dose will make something happen.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Honey, 

So sorry honey, I've been there!! But don't lose hope yet, you are in the best place Lister is known for treating poor responders.  I am only 30 too.

What protocol are you on?  I didn''t repond at all to the long one (when you down reg), the short one is better for us poor responders.

When is your next scan? 
Sending you a hug... but its not over yet. XXX
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi becks - hope you have some better news on your next scan  
Last time I 'enlisted' a few more as the days went on so you never know.
Sometimes the first go is a bit trial and error.  Welcome to the thread anyway.
NW


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello everyone

Laura stop panicking and start thinking positive.  You know that all the meds you are taking bring on AF type symptoms, so keep saying to yourself that thats what it is.

Becks try not to get too down hearted.  I also did not respond at all to the long protocol but responded much better on the short (5 eggs all fertilised).  Its only your first go and its just a case of trial and error.

I am also 30, glad to hear I am not the old kid on the block!!

I am living in a place called Episkopi which is near to Limassol.  I love it here but we may be leaving at the end of the year to move to either Norfolk or sunny Chester!

Because I am using a military hospital there is only one fertility Dr which is a bit of a bugger but all the treatment is free (I know how lucky I am) so I have to take the rough with the smooth.

Anyway speak soon.
Kerry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kerry - thats great ... as many goes as you like?? I may sign up after all!!

Becks  -  good luck for scan tomorrow

Nicki -


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

KJ - I'm the only old bird here   gonna have to find another thread.  actually this is my thread so will have to evict you all  
LB   back!
Phoned the hosp, woman on desk said she didn't think results were back.  Gave my phone number - no calls  
Made an appt with new acu lady next week.  Actually thought it was a bloke at first but i misinterpreted the name    Prefer woman as they know what you are on about when you talk about ovulation and eggs and stuff!
Been for a run too  
Free treatment sounds good - if only they could have that here.  Oh yeah its called the NHS - that's why we are all forking out thousands  
Becks - let us know about scan   
Love to all
Nicki


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

hi ladies,  

Sorry i've been AWOL for a while.  I've been a bit busy and the morning sickness has now well and truly taken hold!!  Whilst i am only pucky in then morning, i'm feeling queasy most of the day and so tired at night.  The only good thing is that it reasures me that things must be going well.  I have my scan on thursday afternoon and am starting to get nervous, and when i think about it my tummy flips over - or is that the morning sickness   

Glad to see you are all getting along well and have not forgotten me   i'll try to be more attentive.

Nicki - you can't throw me off your thread cos i'm as old as you   

Laura - keep positive and thinking happy thoughts    

Kerry - enjoy the sun while you can,  Chester isn't that bad but i bet its a lot colder than cyprus  


Pin x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok Pin - just you and me hun  
I was born in Chester - good shopping!  Only there til i was about 1 though so discovered the shopping at a later date.
Good luck with your scan   Are you expecting one or two??  had a double yolk egg the other day - my mum would say its a sign!  she's a bit mad like that  
NW


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Nicki,

I think we would like two cos my DH is a twin so we'd always kind of prepared ourselves for twins, and it would complete our family in one go.  Realistically though i suppose one would be safer as i'm only 5 foot tall, or as people like to tell me '5 foot small'   .

I don't go to Chester that often - its seen as a treat really.  I work in manchester though and that's v good for shopping.  Not for your bank balance at lunch time though   

Pin x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Well what will be will be    Twins is higher risk but at least you only have to do it once! Actually if it ever works for me I think that will be it.  A spoilt only child    Won't have any money left for toys though at this rate  
At least you give me hope for an older chick  
where in Lancashire are you?  Have rel's in Swinton (unc), Atherton (step gran) and Bolton (unc).  Atherton used to be in Lancashire - don't know if it is any more, it all seemed to become Greater manchester.  does that still exist?
Havin a Baileys and ice now    to chill out as someone just sent me a work e mail that wound me up  
NW


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hiya everyone.. hope you don't mind me gatecrashing here, just thought i'd drop in being a fellow poor responder. I had my first IVF cancelled after being on a long protocol - stimmed for 8 days and only had 3 follies, so no scope for upp-ing drugs at that point. I see a few of you girls have had that kind of experience and know how gutting it is, after getting so psyched up and hopeful about it all. I naively planned when my e/c would be and when i might be pregnant!! - never occured to me i'd fall at the first hurdle  
Anyway, i just wanted to say it's given me a bit of renewed hope reading some of the more +ve experiences some of you've had in managing to get eggs on higher doses and making it thourgh to the 2ww.  I felt like such a freak when it happened as the clinic never really mentioned that that coul dbe an outcome (& i also felt quite angry about it all afterwards...) but i have to say, it helps knowing there are others going though a similar thing here. I've got to go for an ovarian stress test when my next AF rears its ugly head and am now quite bricking it in case it shows that mine are totally knackered & that more drugs on another IVF cycle won't help. Hopefully not but +ve thikning can be a tad challenging can't it?!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

also meant to say to Becks, lots of luck with the scan tomorrow, i was sorry to read about your situation.. I can imagine how gutted you felt at the first scan but the fact they've decided to up your drugs must be a +ve thing and they must believe your follies can grow more ....good luck!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I go out for an evenign and you all start chatting away without me!!

Nicki - you are making me jeolous with that Bailey's... mmmmm

Welcome Roozie, yes it is devasting to not make it through a cycle, we all psych ourselves for a BFN but when you don't even get that far its so unfair. Has your cycle been cancelled?  So you still stimming?  Don't panic the first go is triel and error, they are always very cautious as too hgher dose can kill you remember.  What dose were you on? XXX

Pin - lovely to have you back, glad the sickness is kicking in.. good sign   Can't wait to hear about your scan. XX

Becks - good luck tom   

Kerry - fingers crossed for your late AF! XX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Laura.. no, that cycle well & truly over  - this all happened about 6 weeks ago. I was on 225 Puregonfor 8 days - 3 small follies at 1st scan and oestrogen too low to convert cycle to an IUI. Got pretty freaked out when doc started talking about donor eggs that same day. (my fault i guess, was asking too many questions too soon!  ) Have since decide to change clinic 'cos mine wasn't offering short protocol and it seemed everyone else was, hence trip to ACU London in 2wks to get a better assessemnt of ovaries. Just so want to get to point where i have eggs, even if loads of drugs do kill me in the process!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

also meant to ask you girls what you've been told is a "high" fsh level? I've read different views on this and know some clinics won't treat you if above 10, others above 15. Mine has been varying, highest to date at 10.1 but am fearful a re-test might show it's gone sky high this last 9 months. Have any of you responded ok to stims with an fsh over 10 say?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I was on 225 puregon my first cycle too.  I think that a pretty 'average' protocol, what clinic was you at, I've never heard of one that doesn't do SP  

My consultant said I needed donor eggs too, very helpful, but i insisted on trying SP and I have 2 embies on board, which is an achievement in itself.

To be honest I don't think its about the hormone dose, I think its the protocol, imagine you are suppressing your hormones, its bound to take alot more to get them going again.  I guess there is a reason why they use the LP but SP seems to be more in tune with your own body cycle.

ACU... is that the academy? 

Don't worry the drugs won't kill you... although may make you kill someone else!!  

They are a nice bunch here and we all look after eachother, so welcome aboard and we will all get our dreams one way or another.

XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

mone had varied alot, last test in Oct it was 10.  One of the ladies on the Barts thread had a FSH of 11 i think and she had a baby end of last year. 

Basically...

under 6 - excellent
6-8 - normal
8-10 - varing response to treatment
10-12 - poorer response
12-17 - very poor
17+ - no response

most clinics like it to be under 12, the ones that worry about there stats like it to be under 10.  For egg sharering etc it needs to be under 8 or 10 depending on the clinic.

Remember it goes down as well as up!!  Acupuncture is very good. X
XX


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for your messages its good to kjnow that I am no alone.  I have been on the long protocol, have to take 1 sniff each nostril of Synarel morning and evening and then 450 puregon.  Have my appointment tomorrow at 11.30 I really hope some follicles have grown, otherwise I'll be very sad


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Becks - Sending you lots of     for your scan tomorrow.  Sure there be some lovely follies that will have juicy eggs in for you.  Let us know how you get on. XXX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi girls

Roozie - at my last test my fsh level was 12.8 and I went onto have 5 good eggs and 2 put back in.  I have been taking wheat germ so hope it comes down a bit.

Hi Pin glad to hear the morning sickness has kicked in, good luck for your scan.

Becks - best of luck for your scan tomorrow xx

With regards to my free treatment, I only get 3 attempts which is still fantastic.

A good friend of mine had a baby girl today.  Its so hard to feel happy for them when you are feeling so sad.

Anyway speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Well LB, i go to work for one day and look what happens! You lot chatting away, people i've never even met  
How's it going?  Only a week to go now  
Welcome to floozie -roozie  
You prob will do loads better on a higher dose and different proto.  i know what you mean about being made to feel a complete failure - mine made me feel that no one in the whole wide world had ever responded as rubbish as me  
I have changed clinics too.
KJ - yeah friends with babies    its hard.  I am psyching myself up for a visit to my friend who is 28 weeks after ICSI.  she should know how i feel but last time we went out she tried to get me out maternity clothes shopping which was a bit thoughtless.  Its put me off a bit now.
Pin and Beck   Thinking of you tomorrow.  
Grand Designs tonight - that's my telly sorted  
N dub


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hi there i got told today i was poo r responder today due to my diabeties also haveing something to do with one egg then 2nd cycle my eggs perished got one go left so fingers crossed  ..


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi there,

I was on 375 iui of Puregon and 2 sniffs of synarel am and pm,  my response was poor as well.  They cut me down to 1 sniff am and pm.  I only produced 4 eggs but 2 fertilised and both put back. As you can see from my ticker that I'm now 20 weeks.

I have heard of ladies with one follie, one egg, one embie and one baby - so miracles do happen BUT I've also heard how it goes the other way - 17 eggs and none fertilising - that's tragic.

Good luck ladies


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Jend
Sorry to hear of your poor response.  did you do short protocol?  when are you trying again?
foxy - that's brill news     Gives me hope as a 38 year old  
NW


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Evening all,

thanks alot for th ewelcome gals, you do seem like a lovely, caring bunch!! NW, unfortunately not had much time to be a floozie of late, what with all this IVF malarky going on...!  Could def. do with a bit more floozie-ing to lighten things up now an dthen!! (in fact can anyone remember what they got up to before all this stuff?)

Becks, loads of luck for tomorrow - will be wishing you well for that scan... xx 

Jend- sounds like you've had a rough time with it all so far. Here's hopign your next cycle will be alot more positive - when are you starting up again? Perhaps they can jiggle your regime around and get better results - 3rd time lucky and all? 

Laura and Foxy - i love hearing success stories like those so thanks - made me feel a bit better about htings. Has definitely made me feel less of an odd ball anyway. I know goo dthings can happen, but as you all know, the waiting and uncertainty's a killer isn't it. 

Kerry, might give the wheatgrass a go - i keep hearing it mentioned in these circles ... i saw a nutritionist recently but she didn't really come u with anything new i'd never heard of - was just told to cut out sugar, dairy, red meat (once a week), eat lots of fish and veggies, soya, loads of vitamins, probiotics, flax seed oil, drink loads of water, less alcohol etc tec. No fun stuff basically 

Sweet dreams everyone,
Roo.
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Goodness me!! Its taken me the time to eat my whole bowl of porridge to read through all this activity!!!

WELCOME ALL YOU NEWBIES!!!!!

Foxy - Oh I love a baby story!!! PLease let me be able to write on of those one day!!

Floozie-Roozie!! - I used to be young and happy and always out drinking and eating and partying with my friends.. its a dim distant memory now.. most of my friends have dwindled away.. god what a saddo i am now!!

Becks and PIn - I'm be looking forward to good news from your scan

Nicki - I watched Saw II last night, thought it was great, DP said he thought was silly and couldn't imagine how it could really happen  I like it... don't think I could cut my own eye out! What A woose I am. You said not worth bothering with SAW III?

Kerry -  Friends and babies is always hard. XXXX

HI to anyone I forgot!! XX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

laura, your DH does have a point there - but it's a great gory film, i loved it too. Quite cathartic when you've got all that pent up anger and frustration! I get freaked out at the thought of having one of those laser op's to correct short sight (yep, i'm a real old 4 eyes) so don't thikn i'd be much good at gouging out my own eye either. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine today (if a little chillly).

Becks - thinking about you today.

Chat later,
Annie x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girlies
I am such a floozie I was in watching gardeners world on Fri night    I always want to go to bed early on a friday, I suppose i must have been up for partying in my younger days?!
I haven't seen Saw 3, can't remember gouging out of eyes either...... seems like i need to watch '2' again....in fact can't remember it at all  
good porridge goldilocks?  
My consultant phoned me last night - have made appt for next week to discuss all results so feeling a bit more in control now    Hopefully will get start date  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nikki - Oh great, when next week?  you think you may be still starting this month? Was it not youthat watched all the SAW's the other week? Maybe it was Kerry or Pin then!

I'm very sad today.  Boobs not sore at all.  I know I'm not preg, I know what it feels like and this is not it.  Not tired, no sore boobs, nothing.    I just don't know what to do, I'm not sure I can face more tx and disappointment.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ah hun   don't be sad.  You might not have any symptoms anyway.  I know its hard when you get sore (.)(.) from the HCG and prog but almost everyone says they are less sore after about a week, maybe you are in an inbetween bit where the trigger HCG has gone and your little embies are only just starting to make their own as they nestle in  
I know its really hard when its on your mind continuously.
Think its KJ who is the saw specialist!  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I know I'm hoping the weekend will go quickly as DP is home for the 4 days and so we should do some nice things.  I just want this so much and it seems just so unfair. (I know we are all in the same boat).  Sorry just being a winge bag today, i know nothing I do can make any difference.  Moan moan moan!


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

i went back for a scan this morning and I have 6 very small follicles yipeee!!  However now I have to get more puregon from somewhere as my usual place can't deliver till Wednesday and I run out on Sunday.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

that's brill news becks   
let's hope they keep growing!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Graet news... call fazeley - they were the cheapest and also do next day delivery... 01827262488 XX


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hi all im doing icsi dh had blockage i keep telling my self that my eggs cant be that bad or they would not be useing them or dh sperm , nice to read the storys that get the bfp it give you some hope    short protal call ?

i was injectin 375 purgon and sniff once a day on my 2nd go then the 1st was 295  purgone then sniff !!!


good luck to you all


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hiya,

Well we went for our heatbeat scan today - our appointment was for 3.30, but they had double booked most of the scans so we were sat there for an hour waiting.  What a long hour, i was soooooooooo nervous and getting worse by the minute!  Well, to stop waffling, we have one lovely little heartbeat !!!

The nurse said that according to the way they date, i am 6 weeks and 6 days, and little emby is doing well, is in the right place and is the right size for its age     

I don't think it has sunk in yet but my DH looks like the cheshire cat   

My concentration has gone to pot now so i'll go and cctch up with you later.  

   - for everyone.

Pin x


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

Hiya Pin,

Fantastic news for you and DH - Congratulations.

  

FG


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Really chuffed for you Pin
BFHB!!!     
Take care now 

LB - just opened a DVD that arrived in DP's post (get them from Amazon) and guess wot its Saw 3  How spooky is that?! Can't watch it yet he's not back til tomorrow. Hope your lovely embies aren't being influenced by all these nasty films!

NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

PIn - yeah!!! Oh what wonderful news!!! Thats is a MAJOR milestone.. all downhill from here on the worry front. XXXX

Nicki - let me know if its any good. XXX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

brilliant news Becks - finger crossed they keep growing to be nice and juicy!

congratulations Pin- how fantastic, you must be over the moon  

Jend - excatly, so don't give up hun. Is this your 1st ICSI then? When's it all happenning for you?

Laura, sorry you'r e feeling on such a downer with it right now.. wish i could give some encouragement on the symptons front from past experience.... all i can say is that everyone and each can be so different and they say pregnancy symptons can be cruelly like AF ones and in some cases take weeks to feel really noticeable -try to keep +ve. 

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Just finished watching Gardener's World  
Becks - hope you got your Puregon sorted out.  When my clinic prescribed me extra I had to get it from their pharmacy and it was alot more money than elwewhere   Be worth it in the end though.
LB - your DP around now?  Hope you are having a chilled Easter
Jend - short protocol used for people who haven't respnded very well.  You do down reg and stims at the same time within one cycle (long proto you down reg for a couple of weeks before hand).  Keep positive hun  
KJ - hi there!   Hope no AF yet  
Floozy-Rooz hi - expect you are out partying  
Foxy  
Today had omlette with 2 eggs; first egg twin yolks    second egg twin yolks     Those free range chickens are certainly fertile - are they all on wheatgrass?    
N Dub x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

How are you all doing?

I had a nice day out yest with my friend, took her little daughter (4 months) over the park with their dog was a lovely day.

Not long for me until test day, i thik I have some symptoms and then they are all gone and I get sad again!!  Oh well will soon be over one way or another.

Are you all looking forward to easter eggs tomorrw?

XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I am eating mine today


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I have only got one and I've eatd the egg bit of it already!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

You tinker!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

How you doing today?  On high or low?    Are you craving Easter eggs?   I've eaten the egg bit of a flake one.  Dp had rolo and green and blacks white choc   I have a share in those though cos he didn't buy me one  
Going for appt next Thurs at 530pm.  will get all blood results and discuss everything.  Think i am having another anovulatory cycle again this month.  I hate the fact that my body is now completely messed up and there is no chance of any conception at present.  Really seeing the nasty side of all those drugs.
cooking Chicken Tagine   and then going to watch Saw 3!  Been into work (am on call) but only briefly.
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm off to the safari park today!!  

No eggs for me   I'll have to buy myself one in the sale tomorrow!!

How was SAW III

I'm always on a low lately!   

Roll on Wednesday.X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Saw 3 - well spent most of the time trying to remember what happened in Saw 2!  It was pretty gory - I think DH found the brain surgery a bit too graphic.   There did seem to be a bit more of a story and I think there will be a Saw 4 according to the ending.  
Have a good day safari- ing!  Lovely weather for a stroll amongst the lions  
I'm off out in the garden  
N DUB


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hi all 


3rd icsi 1st go was last aug 1 fertalised egg ,didnt lach on and 2nd go was oct  got 3 eggs they all perished why i dont no they didnt no at GRI  hope for 3rd go any time between jun - aug , they said im poor responder due to my diabeties tyreing my ovaries ?  right or not god nos some time i wonder if they just say it


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Jen - presume you are insulin dep then?  I've not heard of it effecting egg quality. Hopefully they will get it right for you next time hun  
LB - come back from the lions yet??
After all my whinging I have had my LH surge today and fortunately got hubbie onto the job straight away!!!    At least I feel i have some purpose in life now  
KJ hope all well in sunny Cyprus.  Any other film recommendations?  I watched one a few months ago I think called The Descent(?) about some girls going pot-holing.  Was pretty scary  
 to everyone else this Easter.
N Dubs


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicki - Oh the descent was great, I saw it at the flicks and then on DVD too!!  By the same guy who made dog soldiers, thats a great film too.  Oh I love a trashy horror!!  I've just joined that Love film.com so getting lots of good films!  Glad you got your surge. I'll need to know a bit more about this ov prediction stuff soon as I am thinking of nat IVF after, alot cheaper and you don't have to wait between cycles and as I only get a couple of eggs may as well?  Oh what I'd do fot the luxury of being able to try naturally! X

Jen - hope its 3rd time lucky for you. XX

I'm on a real low, kept crying all day, got AF pains so expecting her arrival tomorrow.  Had no preg symptoms for 2 days now.


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

Laura,

Don't be down - you still need to think positive even if all your symptoms seem to have gone.  REMEMBER it doesn't mean it's not going to work.

Sending you lots of         


and

   

Fingers and toes crossed for you.

FG


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope that you don't mind me posting on this thread.

I am not actually having any treatment at the moment , but have had 1 failed IVF and 1 failed ICSI .
I too have a high FSH (12) and have been told that my eggs are of so poor quality that i need a donor, however i had long protocol both times with menopur and was never offered anything different.

I am considering a second opinion as i feel that i was treated as a number and cos i didn't fit into their standard procedures then they hung me out to dry, no one even mentioned short protocol or trying different drugs!!!!!!!!

It interests me to read your stories and inspires me to seek further help before jumping into egg donation.

I have started acupuncture with a crazy but lovely chinese lady, and last month my af was on day 22, nice clear red blood with none of my usual awful PMS Psycho symptoms - sorry TMI. So am waiting to see what i am like this month, however i am feeling so hormonal at the minute, i have been crying all bank holiday for no apparant reason, see i am a psycho!!!!

Anyway sorry for rambling on, i want to wish you all the best of luck, and hope that your dreams do come true XXXXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
LB - save your tears  til you know one way or another  
Af pains are normal in pregnancy   When do you do the deed?  
Natural IVF does have some appeal for us poor responders.  Do you have no tubies?  It is good to be an unexplained in that you can hope for a miracle every month.  I enjoy the fantasy life!   Saying that there must be some reason why it hasn't happened - hopefully the DHEA I take has improved my eggs if they were dodgy.
DTW - have you had ovarian reserve tests - inhibin B and AMH?  Sounds like its too early to give up on your own eggs yet, maybe try some things to get your FSH down too.  How many did you get at EC?  Change clinics and have another go girl!
Hello the Fox!
NW


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Nicki,

Thanks for your reply, its so nice to talk to people who understand, and may be able to offer advice!!!

On my first cycle i got 8 eggs and 4 fertilized, 2 put back but none suitable for freezing, 2nd cycle got 5 eggs, only 1 fertilized and again a BFN. 

I have never been offered the 2 tests that you mentioned, what are they

I have only ever had my FSH tested and this is the resaon they think i need donor eggs.

Was thinking of trying the ARGC, its just so far away from here tho, but if i am gonna be spending all of my savings i want the best chance, anyone on this thread been treated there ?

H xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi H
Sounds like ICSI might help next time.   You have had good numbers of eggs.  FSH can vary alot from month to month so it would be worth getting it checked again.  Your GP should be able to do that for you at the beginning of your cycle. The other bloods i mentioned are to test 'ovarian reserve'.  They are not done by all centres.  Where are you in the country? There are lots of ARGC threads if you search.  Maybe a different Consultant or a different place not too far away would help.  
Not as nice weather today and back to work tomorrow  
Going out to local pub for tea though!  
Nicki


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ah sorry i see you are Jimmys (is that Leeds?) and you had ICSI.  That's me not reading things properly!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI girls,

Foxy - Thanks but I KNOW I'm defo not preg, no sypmtoms and I've been preg before so know what to expect.  

H - I don't wanna be a downer but my friend looked into AGRC and they woudln't take her due to her high FSH (hers was 11 i think), I would maybe try Lister or CARE notts both good for poor responders?  Where are you?

Nicki - Can you give me some positivity?  You coped so well with your BFN, I don't know how I'm going to cope, I'm already a mess.  I have no idea how I'm going to go to work on Wednesday.  

Kerry- hiya hon

Pin - Hope all is plodding along nicely. XX


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I went for scan this morning and was devasted to find that the 6 follies I had, had changed into just 1 follie at 15mm.  The dr gave me 3 choices, I could abandon the cycle, or continue and just use the one follie, however this was unlikely to produce anything or I could use this follie and change it to IUI which i what I have decided to do, the dr said that i didn't have anything to lose trying iui, but I am soo said that IVF didn't work this time I have spent most of the day in tears


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh becks sweetheart i'm so so sorry. XXXX  IUI still gives you a chance though remember.  If you need to do another cycle they will look more carefully at your dosage and protocol and will hopefully you will get a better rsult.

Remember IUI is not the end!!  You are still cycling. XXX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi peeps, 

ooh, Becks, i'm so sorry to hear this, i can imagine how deflated you're feeling. I know nothing i can say will make things any better for you, but at least try to foucs on the chance you'll have doing this as an IUI cycle. You hopefully have one really good egg up there ready to go - that could be the one that becomes an embie. Pleae try to stay a bit +ve and let uds know how it goes - will be thinking about you.  

Hello H, nice to have you here .  Reading aboout your experience sounds quite alot like mine, in that my first IVF clinic failed to offer any type of different protocol, other than the standard one that everybody did - long cycle, D'R ing, etc.I had to research the issue more myself to become aware that a short protocol even exists and that other clinics offer them. Like you, i'd more or less been made to feel that unless i respond to max drugs next tiem around, then realistically it's donor eggs or nothing. So don't let them make you feel defeated - i know changing clinics is a hassle but could really be worth it if you get offered some other options. FYI, I'm about to have an ovarian reserve assessment done at the ACU, part of UCH (in London). They haven't actually told me that they won't accept people with higher FSH levels (mine has been over 10 as well) but i should know more when i get this test done in a week or two (during next AF) so will let you know. I had also heard the same thing about ARGC that Laura mentioned, (as i was deciding between them and UCH)- they generally won't treat you if FSH > 10 but given it can fluctuate quite a bit, it sometimes means they monitor you and wait until it's come down enough. The girls posting on the ARGC forum on this site, can i'm sure, fill you in more on this. Anyway, good luck with any decisions. xx

Laura - will be thinking about you tomorrow and have everything crossed for you hun'. 

Well done on doing the deed Nicki!! Always makes me feel really good if we manage it when the stick goes +ve even tho' i know i only have a tiny chance! - like you say, it feels good having that hope and fantasising about cheating IVF.. 

hi to you others, Foxy, Jend and Kerry... hope you've all scoffed yummy Easter eggs and enjoyed some nice sunshine this weekend.. 

roozie xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

BFN. 

I was expecting it and yet still a mess today.  

Have any of you got more eggs on the same drugs and protocol?  I'm just thinking ahead, this time I was on max drugs and SP and only got 4 eggs.  From what I gather if you do exactly the same again you get less eggs each time as your body gets tolerant.  Anyone had any different?

XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB hun I am sorry  
Each time is different, it doesn't mean you get less eggs next time.  this one wasn't for you    We are all in a group where we are gonna have to have a few goes at this. Just think next time it might be much better. i hope you can try again soon.  I knew I would be very lucky if it had happened for me and I think i had psyched myself up for a 'best of 3' scenario.  so if you look at it like that you have a better chance.  I think that's why i dealt with it quite well when i had my BFN.  The thought of next time is harder though.......
Take some time to do some nice things, go away for a nice weekend and pamper yourself  
Becks - sorry to hear that hun    At least you have the hope of IUI   I had my first IVF converted to IUI and it was so much better than having it cancelled.  there is always a chance and this game is a bit of a lottery so you never know!  when will you be basted?  i will join you on the 2WW as I have just ov'ed! - well bit of a fantasy 2WW but its the first since Feb and I'm going to pretend for 2 weeks 
Love to everyone else  
N Dub


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hi all can you tell me what iui is and what the short and long proto call ...... havnt herd of those one b4  sorry  ?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

JEN - here is a link about short and long
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91446.0.

Nicki - where are you being treated? I'm looking into nat IVF and one of the few places that do it is Midlands fertility centre? You know it? Xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes its just north of Birmingham, would be alright if you moved to Derbyshire!  I think its run by a lady consultant who seems nice, I've seen her on the telly.  we are at St Judes in wolverhampton now, which is very small but only 5 mins away.  it used to take an hour to drive to Brum.  We would have gone there only Brum offered an appt sooner and we were in a rush.  As it turns out after the initial appt everything else was very slow. 
Its good to plan next go - keeps you positive.  Are you paying yourself?
NW


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks for that laura b    x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - no prob. XX

Nicki - yeah we self funding now... unless your offering? XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Cost a bl**dy fortune doesn't it  Any child will be a pauper by the time its born!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe we should have IVF loans like student loans and the kid can pay it back when it gets a job


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats not a bad idea!!!


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

just had phone call dh brothers son and gf have just had there baby 2day  there 2nd might i add , she has another to someone else any how i was ok till i just got that call now am peed off !  anyway it was a boy 8lb  named mason which is kool and i wish them the best ....  but i hope that hurt >>>>>>>


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Your turn next hun


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - its always hard sweetie.  don't beat yourself up about it. XX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

LB... so sorry it wasn't your time.  You sound like you're dealing with it bloody brilliantly though so hat off to you. Just shows you're maybe tougher than you realise...good for you thinking ahead straight away to next steps, but allow yourself an emotional break from it all too and definitely get DH to pamper you. Is he that type??

Becks.. hope it's all going to plan with the IUI - anything happening yet?


NW - like the loan idea . It really does suck though doesn' t it when you know friends getting absolutely everything funded while you're getting absolutely zilch. Crazy system and one i could rant about for ages...grrrrrh! DH wrote to our local MP and moaned at her - were amazed that we had a reply within days and she's referred it on to the local PCT chief exec! Not expecting any miracles tho' nor certainly any special treatment but would like to make him think for a few seconds about it all and hopefully squirm a bit!


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Laura,

i just want to say how sorry i am about your result, and i am thinking about you.

 

Take care


Pin x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Hope everyone OK.  LB how you doing today?  
I am knacked so going to bed in a min.  Double bill of Property Ladder and Grand Designs has worn me out.
Nanight  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm ok bit up and down.  Had Acu tonight, last one for a bit, need to do some saving!

Burst into tears at work today as was saying how I was going to go shopping at the weekend for new work clothes... ran to the loo to have a blub as realised the reason I had been putting it off was I was thinking I may be buying some maternity clothes instead.  

Life seems a bit meaningless and crap at the moment.  I'll bounce back soon, just need to lick my wounds for a few days.

How are you girls?

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicki - good luck tom its your consult appointment isn't it??  Hope that FSH is down and your back on the rollercoaster very soon. XX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girlies,

LB, i hope you're feeling no worse today..... am thinking about you chuck.

Good luck NW -good luck with your appt. Are you having to wait for your level to come down before you can start cycling?? Will you be doing short again when you do? 

hi to the others, esp. Becks, i hope the IUI is looking +ve...? When are they going to do it? Everything crossed for you.

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Been for acu this afternoon - new lady, very nice, felt very chilled.  
Clinic appt not so good!  My FSH is 12.9, LH 3, inhibin B 70.  Well girls looks like i am now an official high FSH girl   Old clinic didn't bother to check it after my abandoned IVF - they were not really interested, and the last one I had done was 5 in Oct 2005.  I knew it probably was high and i was expecting this but its still a bit of a shock when you do find out.    The Inhibin is low but he said over 50 can still try using own eggs (thanks for that!)
So.......... my plan is this:
Phone clinic day of period (which isn't going to come as i'm planning miracle preg this month!). They do happen to other people you know  
Hysteroscopy and dilate cervix between day 7 and 15.  apparently he reckons on better outcomes after this and much smoother ET.  I asked about spending all that money if I just had a cancelled cycle next time and he said if that happened he wouldn't charge me!!    He is a nice man!
Then take ocp for 3 weeks (is this what you did LB?  do you just stop then and get AF?)
Then SHORT PROTOCOL - Hurrah! 
Might get GP to check FSH again next cycle although Mr A says it fluctuates anyway and he's not so bothered what it is month to month.
Becks - you done the deed yet?? 
So trying to remain positive now and concentrate on the fact that i'm alive and healthy.  There is always someone worse off than you.
Was gonna come home and have a good blub and feel sorry for myself (went to clinic on own) but Tesco delilvery is due so couldn't look all   in front of them.  Feel better now anyway  
No food arrived yet - need chocolate to make rice crispie cakes for work tomorrow   I like to keep the team happy  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

oh Nicki thats exciting!! My inhibin B was 45  .... but my friend had an Inhibin B of 20 and she has just had a baby!! and another lady had a really low AMH and is 30 weeks preg... tests tests.. do they mean anything!

Yes i took OCP for 21 days then waited for Af and started on day 2!  So when does this all kick off then... you need to sort your ticker!!

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ah thanks dude!  I knew everyone on here would be encouraging  
So my inhibin is not that bad - glad to see girls having babies with levels of 20!
Bl** dy tests!
should start stimming end of May according to obsessive calcuations.  Just trying work out when to book time off work - they want 8 weeks notice so its nigh on impossible!  how many days should i plan after stopping pill to get AF.  Gosh contraceptives - its been so long!  
Me?  A ticker?  from the girl with no info whatsoever?  How very dare you?!! 
did you start pill on day 15?
We might be cycle buddies properly next time  
NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Shall i just 'come out of the closet' and admit to my FSH on my signature?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The lady who had an inhibin B of 20, was a unexplained girlie like you, FSH 12 I think, month before 1st Ivf cycle she gave up on her regiment as she was so down, been trying without a month off for 6 years, went got drunk and didn't chart, has sex she thinks before her normal ov time and bang! SO you lucky tube filled ladies can have that type of excitmetn every month!  So next month, get drunk!  

Anyway I think I will be cycling after you, have to have a 3 AF gap. 

They told me 2-3 days after stopping pill for AF, I think I started late on the 3rd day so counted CD 1 as day 4.. I'm late for everything.  

No i started pill on day 1?  My boobs got sooo sore on the pill, and massive.. DP loved it! And I was hungary all the time!!  Apparently it rests them and then when you stop it 'jump starts' them, so should be worth it! .X

Anyway... we may not need it ... you are PUPO!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

up to you, I don't do the signiture thing.. mine is too depressing!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mine keeps gettin more depressing with the passage of time!  You're no worse then anyone else.... go on try it...... 
Decided whether you are changing next time yet?  
Pill boobs will be nice!  Mine are non-existent normally    Be better than post menopausal shrivelled efforts!
Yes I am PUPO!  I do miss drunken   I don't really drink cos i get reflux (I've got the hiatus hernia of a fat vindaloo eating smoker - its so unfair!) 
Bin trying out a few new smileys!  whot do u think?  
shopping just arrived 35 minutes late...must go
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

very nice smilies! I should make more of an effort!

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Had a bit of a down day today - holding it all in at work    Will have a good chat to my mum later.  DH not very supportive - they never are - always say the wrong thing although i don't think its intentional.  
I suppose i am only pseudo PUPO (P-PUPO) as my 80 year old eggie had probably not even got it on with the teenager   Never mind!  
How's u today LB?  Ups, downs, middling?  
Flooz, Fox, Pinster, Jen, KJ, Becks   
Just watched Gardener's World - ah just remembered you will all be out partying  
N DUB x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Nicki whats up? I'm middling.  Told SIL today about ivf, we didn't tell anyone about it during the process, which was a bit emotional and had a long chat with DP about where we go from here.  I'm drunk to be honest.    Satyed in and drunk the champagne we saving for when the bean was born.,,,, thought it would be out of date by then so drunk it!  
Men is all i can say, they are a different species. I'm always here for you honey. XX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

evening everyone,

hope you're all doing well this eve.. LB, good move, a few glasses of bubbly sound just the ticket after your week....  

just come back frm another heavy night partying my socks off!!  I wish... no just dropped DH off at the airport, he's off to Amsterdam to see a mate for the weekend and to do boysie-woysie floozie things.(no, not t_hose_ kinds o fthings, hopefully!)

NW, try not to be too sad and fret about your levels too much hun' (says she who constantly does ) - hopefully they do all mean jack! If it's any consolation i'll probably get some big high FSH number next week as well so you'lll be in fine FSH company  And i do plan to display mine with pride on my ticker by the way. Your clinic sounds ace ...wish i could find one that doesn't charge for a cancelled cycle. My last one took 2K, (excluding drugs) just for tx up to the first scan when it got abandoned. Easy money or what??! I could've spent that on a boob job or something worthwhile that would've really cheered me (and DH) up!! 

Becks... any more news hun'? Still keeping them crossed for you.

night all,

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Roozie - thats a fab idea... lets all go and spend our IVF funds on boob jobs!! I love it! I'd love a couple of big pert boobs!!  I'm with you.. where are we going to have them done then??


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

excellent!  Glad you're in on this one. Harley St might be a little pricey now that we've been officially ripped off by our nasty clinic   so if you know of any half decent back street butchers we could really go to town and why stop at boobs??!! Bum, cellulite, nobbly knees, tummy tuck....!! 

No but seriously, if they tell me another cycle isn't going to work, what's there to lose? Won' t need to breast feed ever so may as well have them stuffed with somthing that doesn't taste very nice.   

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes girls that is a fab idea (.)(.)          
I wouldn't mind the old pebbles in socks post preg boobs if i had something to show for it!  what date are your tests flooz?
N


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh.. my head is a bit sore!

I think I will go for the daisy sized ones... the pumpkins look like they'd give me back ache!!

Feel fed up.... need something to look forward to.  Don't want a holiday, don't want to go shopping (as i want to buy maternity clothes), what can I do to cheer myself up?  My life is boring.

XX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

glad you're up for that too then N!! Could negotiate a group discount i reckon   

Hey LB, how's that head of yours doing this afternoon? Still hung over? I'm off out in a min for a few myself after spending a lively night with my parents last night while DH is away!! I went there to  chill out a bit and ended up having a row with my mum 'cos i was being grumpy about all this (lack of) baby stuff. My brother's just announced they're expecting their 2nd one so i had one of those sorry for myself moments that i couldn't keep to myself. So, a few cool glasses of wine this eve would go down a treat me thinks! 

Oh, N, tests are this coming week if AF rears her head the next day or two. (Like you i guess i'm technically on a 2WW tho' not sure i ov'ed this month.) I'm certain she will, just playing games with me. Then up to London on CD3 +4 for scan and bloods. Hope you'r efeeling less upset about your results now - at least you know you can get eggs and DH has wrigglers so that's all it takes.

Ok girlies, enjoy the lovely sunshine and talk to ya soon.

R.xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hair of the dog LB!  
You too Flooz  
Enjoy  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I have man trouble again. You think things can every run smooth for me? Aparently not.  I'm so fed up.  DP had buggered off day and left me home alone, although have just been for a nice swim.  Fed up feel like I'm always alone, even my friends are bored of me!  

Oh well there is beer in the fridge and I have Chainsaw massacre - the begining to watch... nice bit of light entertainment!!  


Hope your all having a nice staurday night. XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - i always tried to plan something nice in that all important first weekend after the failed cycle, and DH always plans something else  .  Men just have other ideas, they carry on as normal.  Don't worry to much as they are all the same.  They try there best.  I'm not sure if i would want the other type that post on here on behalf of their wife.  
Watched both Chain Saws - pretty good, think original one is best  

NW


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hi guys is anyone taking any supplements if so what ones and where you got them from am on zeita waest stuff but there well pricey !!!!


hope your all enjoying this weather im  going to the the swimming pool just got the cover of and waiting on the sun popping  out in the back and a way we go !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SammyB (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello,

LauraB kindly invited me over to your board.  Looks like I'm a poor responder too!!!

A brief background:  I'm 38 with a FSH level of 8.  5 years ttc.  4 x IUIs (all unsuccessful except for the last resulting in an ectopic at 5.5 weeks).  My first IVF cycle was abandoned yesterday at the 11th hour.  I've had a poor response to the drugs and only just about produced 3 follies on the long protocol.  

Feel very disappointed, a bit numb and not knowing what else to say really. 

I hopefully will get an appt soon for a review and will start again soon - fingers crossed. Really hoping for the short protocol this time and a higher dose of menopur to boost things.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI Sammy,

Welcome!

The long protocol is rubbish! I only got 3 follies on the long protocol and they were too small to measure! I got 4 eggs this time on the short one, as you kow it was a BFN but I did get somewhere this time.  I actually think I was stimmed to fast this time, my follies where huge and I think prob over mature.

Hopefully get my consult soon to see what next, but also loking into nat IVF too, which according to some studies is better for poor responders.. but I'll keep you posted with that info!! X

Jen  - i only take pre natal vits, they are good ones from an organic shop in london, they are £8 for a months worth, they are huge and you have to take 2 of them!!  
Nothing else though... what are you thinking?  I'd condider taking extras if I felt they would help. XX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi everyone,

hope you've been lapping up the lovely sun today? I've actually burnt today - what crazy weather! long may it continue tho' - helps to keep the old spirits up and great not to look so offensively anaemic all the time.

welcome Sammy   Don't despair - easier said than done i know. I only produced 3 v small follies during my previous (and 1st) IVF cycle and it was abandoned- yes, it's hearbreaking but a different regime can and will hopefully produce better results for us, just a question of finding the right balance...? I too was following a long protocol which i now think over suppressed my ovaries. My FSH has been 10+ so yours sounds pretty good in comparison. Supposedly a level up to 10ish should mean you're likely to repond OK to some level of drugs - so i'm sure once they switch you to another protocol/dosage etc you'll be much better next time.

Hey LB, how's your man behaving today??! I sometimes think you do just need a bit of space especially when things are heavy alot of the time with all this tx related stuff. As NW sais, they are totally different to us in stressful situations. My DH kind of goes into auto-pilot mode and gets absorbed into work which maddens me in a way but i can see it's a good sanity device. Hope all's better on that front today anyway.....just maybe don't go out buying any chainsaws '!  

hi NW, JenB and anyone else here - take care and have a good start to the week....

R xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello girls  
Welcome Samster!  Its down with the long proto on this thread  
Saying that your FSH is not bad so maybe all you need is a higher dose.  We have all been there with the only 3 follies.... 
Glad to see another mature lady - there are lots of young floozies on here  
Jen -   I have got a massive drawer full of tablets and it probably doesn't make any difference.  I take the usual folic acid and sometimes the odd multivit and cod livers.  I think i have a really healthy diet anyway that's why I'm a bit dubious about what you really need.  Am eating platefuls of purple sprouting broccoli from the garden at the moment!    I take one called DHEA which is supposedly meant to improve eggs in old birds  
The others i dabble with are for PMS - agnus castus and Magnesium/ B vits, not really for conception. It is alway a tad more likely to get PMS than conception in my normal cycle  
KJ - bet its hotter here than in Cyprus 24.5 degrees    Flooz - don't think i have ever needed suntan lotion in April before   
LB - how's the chainsaw going? 

NW


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

NW - oh yeh! Sun tan lotion, didn' t think of that!! What's DHEA? (keep thinking DVLA, Dept. of Health, obviously none of those) Heard it mentioned before. Sounds as tho' i should get some too... am currently drinking these foul Chinese herbs which probably do no good (don't even know what's in them) but if i do get an amazing response to my next tx, i'll find out the ingredients and let you all know.

x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi rooz
Its a kind of  steroid, with mild testosterone like effects (male hormones).   Its used as an anti ageing hormone but by chance a woman at a fert clinic was taking it and suddenly got a much better response and egg quality.  Since then another medical trial showed it to be of benefit.   This was only one trial but for alot of the stuff we take there is no evidence whatsoever    The women were about 39-40.  Sorry bit of a high tech answer! I've taken it for 4 months no problems and i'm still a lady  
 
N


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I havent posted for a while but been off work this week and have been on my jollies!!  Spent a couple of nights in Paphos and got very sun burnt!!

LB So sorry to hear your news.  Hope you have better luck next time.

Well my news is pretty rubbish, AF came on day it was supposed to so I could not start an IVF this month.  My DH goes back to work on Wednesday and will find out if he going to Afghan on 23 April for at least 3 months, so have to wait til then to find out when I can try another IVF.

Been getting drunk quite regularly lately and am suffering today for it.  Glad you liked Saw III.  I thought it was ok but a disappointment from the other two.  There will definitely be a Saw 4 though.  I have the original chainsaw massacre but have put off watching it cause didnt think it was any good, might watch it now though!!  I really want to see the descent though.

Anyway better go, speak soon.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all  
Good to hear from you KJ   so there is some sun in Cyprus  
sorry your timings haven't worked out very well    will you stay in Cyprus if DH goes to Afgan?  Hope Chain Saw Massacre and alcohol will cheer you up hun    You could join me, LB and flooz in our (.)(.) jobs   
Home alone tonight....DH away.....
Feeling very normal on my pseudo 2WW!  Oh well  

NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Nicki - so when it test day??  How exciting, fancy being on a two week wait without splashing out 4 grand and injecting your self with drugs for weeks??!   Crazy!

Kerry - oh sunshine is lovely.. must be really hot for you now?  

Sammy - how you feeling?  Has it all sunk in yet?

Floozie and Jen - XX

Chainsaw the begining was not that different from chainsaw, lots of blood and gore and people getting there legs cut off.. alot of blood to say the least!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - how the devil are you hun?    
I shouldn't be thinking about test days should I and getting myself all worked up    Af would be due sun or monday.  I will know 4 days before when premens headache turns up, although am trying Magnesium and B6 this month (not bad last month on Mag alone).    ah hormones!

N


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Did you see my new signature?  I've come out!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool!! You never know I may come out of the closet at some point too!! X


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hey gals,

just a little late quickie, being the floozie that i am!   

thx for that info N - DH just told me i'm lazy for not researching it myself on Google    I might throw that one into the mix with my yucky Chinese herbs. (tho' not sure i like the thought of it containing blokey hormones - i've already got rug arms and could do without a nice crop of facial hair!!   )

by the way, what's with the gruesome film obsession in this thread?! Feeling a bit left out that i've only seen Saw 2, but to be honest, that was sick enough!! We're probably scaring our eggs to death watching them, no wonder they're reluctant to come out!  

Stilll waiting for AF to get going properly (sorry if TMI)... it's just so annoying when you know it's there, lingering behind the scenes but it won't just get on and make a full appearance. Still hoping to make it to clinic for my ov res test this week if it hurries up, just want to get it over with now i think now.  

hi to Kj in sunny Cyprus - UK weather's giving you a good run for your money this week!   Hope it continues... 

hi to you too LB, Sammy, Jen - hope you're all doing ok today (what's left of it)  

OK, bed time now,

R xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm... maybe your right Roozi... maybe I'll get Annie or Sound of music out on DvD next!!

Night girls
XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB and KJ started it  - its 'anti-Zita West' - watch horror films on your 2WW   so the embies stay put.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well it bloody didn't work on my 2ww!!  I have just had severance and the davinci code delivered... so not too gruesome these 2!!

Also just to let you know my friend on another thread had her first IVF scan today and had 9 follies and she has a FSH of 12!  Thats great isn't it... I'll kept youall posted.. good to hear of us with high FSH getting some follies!

XX


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well girls think we spoke too soon.  Its raining in "sunny" Cyprus today with thunder storms!

Some good news though DH has been told that Afghan can wait and we can try an IVF in May, just waiting for my dr to get back to me now to confirm that this is ok.

Got really bad stomach bug at the moment, cant stay off the loo!!!

I must be getting really old I am finding myself enjoying the bloody cricket - what is happening to me

Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone - hope you are all ok.

Kerry - thats good news about your DH having his trip postponed.  One of our friends flew out there on monday, possibly for 8 months!!  At least you can relax a bit until May and take it easy.  One of my friends was married in Paphos a few years ago and the photographs were wonderful.

Laura - i'm glad to see you are still your cheerful, positive self.  Keep it up.

Nicki - how are you, fellow old bird     I have absoutly no idea what my FSH levels are as i've never been measured.

Well i'm doing ok - nothing different to report from last time really.  Still v v tired and still getting/feeling pucky most days.  In fact, i had a little moan to DH last night cos wasn't feeling sick yesterday,  well i certainly made up for it this morning    Serves me right really.  

I haven't posted on any of the trimester boards yet - i think i'll wait for a few weeks until i've seen the midwife or something, then i might believe its true !!!     I have given in and made the leap to buying a pregnancy mag though, but i had it 3 weeks before i would dare to read it    

I might even think about getting a ticker soon!

I have to say that i don't usually watch blood'n'guts films but reading about you all watching them is enough to put me off them for life..  My limit is the 'Scream' trilogy.

take care

Pin  x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

evening all!

Hope everyone's doing ok today 

LB, that's great to hear about your friend with 9 follies - thanks for sharing that.  Was she on a higher drug dose d'you know?? Guess i'm ever hopeful that i may have a decent response to more drugs but hard to imagine it when the first time around the response was so crap. Still, got to stay +ve i guess. 
Glad you're latest batch of films is less gruesome by the way!! Treat those eggs to some light entertainment for a change  

Off out to catch the last of the evening's rays - what fab weather again. Sorry to rub it in KJ!! No doubt you'll have gorgeous weather once the thunder has done it's thing and we'll soon be back to good ol' English grey skies before we know it. Congrats on your good news as well, bet you're chuffed you'll be able to go in for another cycle again v soon. 

Have good evening girlies,

R xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all  
Pin - glad to hear you are still puking old bird!  
KJ - that's good news about your cycle.  It's a really positive thing to have another go soon     and maybe this will be your one.
LB - my friend told me you had to read calming romantic novels like Pride and Prej.    Her ICSI worked and she is 39.  I should have followed her advice    I think it was more to do with the fact she responded brilliantly, had great embies and had frosties  
Rooz - Hope AF has done the decent thing.  

Just watched Property Ladder - can't believe that Beanie is preggers again       she has one every new series  
Bedtime now 

NDub x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicki - I would read a maths textbook if i actually thought it would make a difference! 

Pin - oh so glad your puking lots!! XX

Kerry - Great news about DH being here to do 'his bit' next month, thats fab, you must be dead excited. 

Roozi - You been a floozie today!? As for my friend this was her 1st IVF and she was on 300 menopur, I think menopur is good for poor responders.  She is on the LP too, although she only sniffed for a week? Sure I d/regged for a couple of weeks at least?

Night girls


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well girls its lovely weather here in Cyprus today.  In fact might go for a sunbathe now as finished all my chores!!

Went to doctors today and have lovely food poisoning!!  Dont feel ill with it but every now and again have the worst stomach cramps ever.  Had gall stones last year and had gall bladder removed, was convinced it was that again (which I have been reliably informed is worse than child birth)!!

Spoke to dr today and he is very happy to start treatment when my next AH is due around the 7 May.  Got to go in on Tuesday and pick up drugs.  Also got to go dr's Monday to see about having a lump removed from my leg.

I think I am going to move my bed into the waiting room!!!

Oh I love Property Ladder but we dont get it here.  My DH loves Sartah Beaney!!

Well I can hear the sun calling me.  Speak soon.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ah KJ - hope you are feeling better soon!  what did you eat that did that? 
Hope u pick up your FREE drugs OK!  
You don't want to be watching the pregnant Beanie it will annoy you  
Waiting for AF now, have had PMS head a bit today.  DH said it might be pregnant head - ah bless   We will see.  Anyway wine is on chill in the fridge.  
Guess whats on the telly later.....................

NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Gardener's World!   
Might up load a garden pic!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicki - please... this is an internet site.... you can at least PRETEND to be having a dinner party or soemthing on a Friday night!!  Gardeners world! really! X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I do like entertaining actually! I do a mean Moroccan chicken 
Might make DH a rhubarb crumble from garden today. 
What's everyone up to today? We are in the garden, might go for a run (abs are coming along nicely now  ) Its much better than sit ups! Next IVF not going to do the 'eat lots of protein' by drinking fat milk cos i think its a load of rubbish - it just gives you loads of extra fat! In fact it is going to be an Anti- Zita cycle i think! Horror films and maths text books! I am really bad at maths now - was much better at school!
We are watching 'Collateral' tonight. any good? 

NW


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

evening girlies,
hope you are all well. I take it everyone has been out sunning themselves today? If not, why not...?

Right, i'm going to do a bit of a negative me post here so apologies in advance, but i'm not a v happy girlie today.   Went and had my ov. stress test done today and yesterday... don't yet know the blood results (one, the AMH reading, has to get flown to Germany apparently so takes a few days) but they did an internal scan to count my numbers of antral follies. I kind of knew it wouldn't be good given i only had 3 after stimms during my last IVF cycle - i only had 3 one side and 2 the other, which i think for antral follies is pretty dire isn't it? At UCH they look for a mimimum of 5 each side before doing an IVF cycle so i fell well short of that number and suspect they're going to tell me further IVF tx is a non- starter, even on high drug dose. I just can't stand the thought of not being able to try again and at least get some eggs out this time.  
Did any of you girls have one of these antral f. counts done and have quite a low number but still go in for tx? 
Sorry for the rant but things are beginning to really dawn on me now i think re. future options, donor eggs (or lack of) etc. I have to wait until Monday week for my follow up cons. to find out all the results and hear what they reckon they can do next.. roll on then.

NW, hope AF hasn't turned up and your DH is right about preggers head?   So what's on the telly agenda tonight then?

LB - up to anything exciting or just chilling and "having a dinner party"?! (ie. watching another video nasty)

KJ - hope your bout of food poisoning has left you now - don't tell me it was from a kebab??!?

Becks- any news on where you're at with your IUI - presumably still on your 2WW. Good luck for next few days if testing's due. 

Have a good night all and sorry again for moaning - DH has had his fair share today as well! 
R xx
PS. NW, i don' think you need to be too ashamed of watching Gardener's World on a Friday night, the night you're supposed to be having it large and floozying yourself about.!! I've got a far worse confession. DH and I watch  - and even record, (if we can't get to see the whole thing in one go) - all those grizzly air crash investigation programmes. Can't get enough of them. How sick are we? No wonder i always poop myself flying (and i mean, literally poop myself). So there you go, match that one. At least you end up knowing how to be green fingered and make your garden look good for the summer- i just end up scaring myself s**tless and not wanting to fly anywhere ever again!!   So go for it.. get that pic uploaded!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Rooz... chin up!! NO never had or even heard of that test.  So can't help you much I'm afraid.  Hang in there and wait for your results.  AND remember those tests are not an exact science. I know 2 ladies with really low Inhibin B and AMH who are preg/ had a baby. Oh and why not feel done, life can be **** so it is fiine to come on here for a moan.  We all understand and have taken our turns with the moaning. XXXX

Also just to update you on girl with high FSH, she has had her 2nd scan and now has 27 follies!!

Nicki - you know I'm only teasing about the Gardeners world don't you... you do whatevver you like on a friday!    You bought an early preg test yet??

KJ - how the sun?

Pin -   Whens your next scan?  

I've been a bit sad today.. fed up... life is crap. XX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

shoot!   Just wrote you back a reply LB and lost it all right on my last line. What a prat i am.

Ok, second atttempt. Was just saying i'm sorry  you're having a pooey day too hun'. Not easy all this stuff is it? But it does really help coming on here, 'cos it's quite difficult to talk to friends about it all when they don't have a clue about any of it and why would they unless they're in the same boat..?

Anyway, try not to get too down yourself - alcohol is in order tonight i think so i hope you'll join me in having a couple. How about a nice grizzly flick to cheer you up - or have you had your quota for the week??! 

Enjoy the sun tomorrow anyway - suppose to be a hottie.  Get topping up that tan in prep for our collective boob jobs - can't go under the knife looking all pale and pasty now can we?? 

R xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh girllies all so sad  
Rooz - someone else I talk to just started SP and had 3 follies on baseline scan.  i would have thought 5 was good for a poor responder as if you started now you would prob get 5.  Just remember we are different to everyone else. Did they actually say to you it wasn't very good?  Hope the rest of your tests are OK.... there is always someone worse off who gets preg as LB says.  Dont' think many places do antral counts so that prob means they are not very useful!    
LB hun - don't be sad, you are young and healthy     Things will be OK.
Feel very well today and if this turns out to be premenstrual time then i'm grateful i feel this good.  Must be all my new tablets.  I'm just waiting for AF at mo and trying not to make too much of it.  Least i have positives to look forward to when its here ie new treatment plan.  
Gotta go..... 
In middle of film ... quite good actually
Love you all  
NW
PS just had a glass of wine!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Roozi - thank hon... yes don't worry the wine is already out! I wish I never had to work, I love the weekend!!  Just about to watch the Davinci COde. X

Nicki - what you watching?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Da vinci is fab!   Bit different from the book but then they always change it don't they  
Just watched Collateral with Tom Cruise playing an assasin.  Pretty good actually as I don't normally like 'action' films (just horror!).
PM headache seems to have come back  - should I laugh or cry!    
NDubs


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

film was great. I love problem solving!!

Not seen collateral, don't really like tom cruise films. 

hmmm... may not be pm head.. DH could be right.. hows your boobs?  If it is no worrys... you are off again next month! XXXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah agree with the Tom Cruise thing - in this film he plays a character like himself - bit of a kn*b!
(.)(.) are their normal   
N


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

afternoon ladies,

how you all doing? 

NW, you're an early bird aren't you? What's all that about, posting at 8 something this morning??! I didn't quite get the cat thing with your boobs..?! Whiskery??! No but seriously, i really hope pregnant head keeps nasty old AF away   and you get a brilliant surprise this month! 

Thanks for the encouragement on the follie front both of you by the way...it's just v easy to feel inadequate with such a low number but you're right, some of us do manage it with far fewer, despite the odds. They didn't actually say "this is crap" but i know from reading stuff that <6 antral follies in total is considered to be "very poor". If the hormone results don't come out too badly i guess they may still say it's worth having another go on a high dose - i know i'll want to even if the odds are crap. NW, did you get any more follies in Jan when you had your second go on a higher dose... you got to EC didn't you, which in my book, is an achievement? 

Hope today going better LB? Oh, forguive me if 'm being stupid but what's your ticker all about? Are you in the middle of studying something? (besides video nasties  )

Annie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay rooz - Well I like to have a ticker for something to to look forward too.. but honestly have NOTHING to lok forward to!!  So it was kind of a joke.  Yes I'm in the middle of some very boring work studies, post qualification in social work, all in next fri and then hopefully I wil have have planned something better to make a ticker about.

Nicki - I'm routing for a surprise for you this month too.  Fingers crossed, you never know!

I cycled to the gym today.. its quite a way!! and then had a swim and steam and 2 glasses of wine, came back and fell asleep!  NOw I have to get on with home work.  

X


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

LB sorry you've got homework to do tonight hun'! And that's not remotely boring... i imagine social work rarely becomes dull, stressful maybe but far less dull than loads of jobs i could mention. 

Anyway, get swatting and stop getting distracted on here!!  
R x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Homework not going well... spent last hour bidding on ebay for some retro skates (which i didn't manage to get!)!  I am organising a group of friedns to go the roller disco in London... I looked at some in a sport shop on sat and the kids ones where too smal.. but such good fun!  I want the old fashioned 4 wheeled ones.  

Must do homework now??!!

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I can't do those in-line skates - i just wobble due to my flat feet!  
LB all that keeping fit     i'm sure Zita wouldn't approve!  
Rooz - on my second go there were 8 follies which was double the first time.  One was massive (the hen's egg!) so not usable, 3 were OK, others were too small.  I had been told I might get 3 so it wasn't a shock.  My prob was the one dominant one and the fact that all the others were spread out in time.  I'm sure you will do better next time.   
My (.)(.) aren't whiskery!   just kitten sized!  
NW


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

last note before bed - early night for me tonight after _such_ an exciting weekend! Just realised it's about my third go on here today.. i must stop being such an ff floozy!! 

Honestly, LB you say you've got nothing to look forward to and then proceed to tell us about your retro roller disco - sounds fab!! Just make sure you don't go off snogging  anyone in the corner like the good ol' days or DH won't be a happy benjamin!!  And stop slacking.. if you're reading this tonight, why aren't you doing your homework??!

NW - glad for your sake you don't have whiskery (.) (.). Never heard them described as kitten sized before so you're obviously more blessed than me in that dept - my mum used to call mine postage stamps. Cheers mother!!!

On a more serious note, it's encouraging to hear you doubled your follies 2nd time around N - let's hope you triple them the next time doing SP.  Maybe there will be some hope for me on a bigger dose then....

Nite all.

R xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Roozie - done nothing again!!  I've discovered ebay tonight! Roller disco hasn't got a date yet, just in my head at the moment!  

N - AF not here yet  Was due today, yes?  

Can't believe its monday again?!!  Well nearly.

Night all. XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls   
Busy at work last night so couldn't post.  Having some retail therapy today when i get up - still in jim jams at the mo!  AF seems to be coming although it was later than planned. I even did a test but no miracle sadly    It does mess with your head a bit.  Still can move on to the next stage.  who wants a cheap baby anyway - I want the one costing £4000   
Any news on results yet flooze?  
LB - ebay is always a good bet when you have got homework to do  
I have got a week's leave next week   which was originally planned when i thought it would coincide with my next IVF - sadly got that a bit wrong!
My mum might come for a few days.    DH too busy on his development to go away   
Enjoy the crap weather today
  
NW


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Food poisoning gone now, test results came back as C Coli, have put it down to Chilli Con Carni I had in the pub last week at quiz night (won the quiz though by cheating so perhaps thats my own fault)!!

Got to go back to doctors on Monday to have my lump cut out of leg.  I will be able to watch so quite looking forward to that.  Perhaps they could film it and call it Saw 4!

Went to see IVF dr today.  All systems are set to go for next AF which is due around 7 May.  Picked up FREE drugs and needles and what knots.  DH should have gone to Afghan today so the mood around camp is very somber as everybody else's husbands have gone off - feel a bit guilty but needs must.

Put my pool up yesterday.  Its a 10ft one and its great.  Been in it all day today - tan coming on a treat.

Right off to bed now
Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kerry - you are such a tease with you FREE drugs and your POOL!!  Do we know your treatment details now?  Your doins SP this time? and what drugs you taking??  I like to know everything!  Glad food poisoning has gone poor thing. XX

NIcki -Yeah who wants to have a roll in the sack and get preg?? Much more fun to spend life savings and spend weeks doing injections and of course the lovely dildo cam!! XX

Rooz - how are you honey?? X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah LB - i could have been silly and frivolous and bought a hot tub instead of a baby   
Having bloods done tomorrow and GP decided to do cholesterol as I've never had it done. Means no brekkie though   cos you have got to be starved!  My friend at work is doing them for me - bet it will take half an hour sorting out which bottles it all goes in  
KJ - E coli sounds grim   did you have to send off a pooh sample?     
Is that pool like a giant paddling pool then??  
Nanight girls i'm bo-bo's now  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicki - maybe if you get preg with twins you can give me one of them, I'll use my funds for the hot tub and you can pop down and use it whenever??


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Laura - I am on same protocol as last time which is the SP.  Start taking 300 Puregon on day one of AF and then 3 vials of Menopur on day 4.  Was hoping that dr would up my dose and he said he did toy with the idea but I am on the highest dose he uses and was worried that cause I dont have easy access for egg collection he might not be able to retrieve all eggs and hence I might over stimulate.

Due to start roundabout 7 May and last time it too about 2 1/2 weeks for eggs to mature enough for egg collection so hopefully I should be ready by the end of May.

Think DH has to go to Afghan after the treatment so heres hoping it works.

Nicki - yes my pool is a 10ft huge metal frame thing.  Its lovely and hot again today so might find myself in it again this afternoon after work.

Anyway better go.
Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kerry - oh that pool sounds good... your life is like a big long holiday!!  Well prob not all of it but from here is seems fab!!  Well I was on 450 menopur, so are you taking bot puregon and menapur together from day 2?  I read somewhere maybe it was you) about combining the drugs.  

I think i was on a too high dose of menopur, I was ready for EC by day 7 of stimms, maybe thats why my eggs were rubbish, over mature.. you think?

Oh my friend with the high FSH, is in for EC tomorrow, she has 35 follies over 15mm!    Hope she drinking lots of water! XX


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all - hope you don't mind me butting in here. I do pop in occasionally, but am a bit inconsistent!

I too am a poor responder - on my first IVF attempt which was abandoned I got 2 follies and no eggs. I was on 300iui Gonal F and long protocol. I went for my follow up appt yesterday and they don't know why I responded so poorly. I've had my FSH measured twice recently and it was 2.6 and 3.0, although they suggest I keep having this tested monthly as I maybe do fluctucate, but it's looking unlikely...So I've just had bloods taken to test my ovarian reserve via AMH test. If the results from this are ok I'm starting another IVF cycle with my next AF - this time short protocol and menopur.

Roozie - I do feel for you. Although I'm no expert, I have done a lot of research recently about poor responders, and like someone else said, from what I know, I don't think that counting antra-follicles is a very reliable indicator of ovarian reserve. I think you said you've had your AMH tested? This seems to be the best indicator of ovarian reserve available, so see what this says, hun. I have everything crossed for you. But as everyone says, test results often have diddly squat impact on outcomes!!

Laura B - I have just finished my PQSW! Is that what you're doing? Well, I hope I've finished it, as I'm awaiting the result of PQ3.

Hi to everyone else,
Joxx

PS Anyone know what a 'good' range is for AMH results?


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

good morning girlies 

Sorry not popped in the last few days... been a bit hectic on the work front. Was about to post last night (after sprucing up my profile with a random buzzy bee!!) but DH was being really bossy (they say we have hormones but jeez) & comandeered the PC 

Nicki, sorry about your test - has the witch arrived properly yet? If not, there's still always that chance (my sis had to test twice before she had a +ve POAS) so crossing all for you hun'.  Hope i'm not too late sending you some more  xx
Best of luck with the b.tests today as well.. never heard of cholesteral being a key one..??

LB, dildo cam!!!!! That raelly made me chuckle.      I'm not going to be able to have any more of those without thinking about that.  

All this talk of pools and tanning KJ, is making me sick! If i can't do another cycle for any reason I'm now torn between spending my IVF money on a big boob job or a big brother style porno pool in the back garden.. 

Hi Jo , good to have you here. I'm sorry to hear about your experience, we all know how gutting and frustrating it is. The fact you have such low FSH levels tho' has to be a big plus for you, even if you do fluctuate. Hopefully in your case you just had a one off poor response and your AMH will be in a good range as well...when do you hear the results? (Which clinic did you go to for your ov. reserve tests by the way - not UCH?) I've had a look at AMH ranges and here's what i found:

optimal: 28.6-48.5
satisfac: 15.7-28.6
low: 2.2-15.7
v low: 0.0-2.2

Fingers crossed we're in those top two lines somewhere. I'm convinced mine won't be after that antral count but thanks for the reassurance anyway..... 

I've just called the clinic to see if they have my results back yet (FSH etc) - they're calling me back today. Won't be getting AMH until next Monday tho' when i go for the appt. Was a bit   about calling up for them but the wait is bugging me. 

Better get on with some work now. You nearly there with your coursework LB? No roller disco-ing for you until it's all done. 

take care everyone.

R xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Roozie - thanks so much for the AMH ranges - that's really useful. I have to phone the clinic next tuesday for the results. I had the AMH test done at my clinic - Bristol, which I was really pleased about, as I know not many places do it yet.

Good luck with the FSH and AMH test results. I was unbelievably excited about my last FSH result being ok that I had to celebrate with a bit too much wine... Well, a girl has to celebrate what she can - I haven't had much else to celebrate with this crappy tx lark so far.....

Joxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!  
You have been chatting away today! 
Jo - sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle.  Its not uncommon, we've all been there, although they seem to make you feel like you're a bit of a freak!   Hope SP suits you better.  My FSH was 5 when i first had it done but that was after a year of   I will never know if i was normal then but just unlucky or whether something else was to blame.  Yours is good and low so fingers crossed!
KJ glad you have your proto sorted.   Enjoy that pool - sounds fab!
Rooz - Af is full flow unfortunately   never mind!  Felt sorry for myself yesterday but i'm back to normal today. 
LB - You won't be able to afford the hot tub cos i will make you pay to buy a baby off me!   Quick call a social worker - someone's trying to sell a baby on the net!  
 
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicki -     damn witch!

I've been doing some research... I have appointments for Lister, Notts and Bourne Hall!  think it will be between Bourne and Notts, but its a long trek to and from there for me!!  

Jo - on this board we celebrate everything with a glass of vino!! I would say a good fsh result is enough for a full night out with posh nosh and everything!

Roozi - the dildo cam was Nicki's joke, I stole it... it does make me laugh all the time though!!  Can you imagine if vibrated too!!  Make thsoe appointments much more fun!  

KJ -


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

In my last cycle with acu i had to chant to myself 'socks off acu, knickers off scan' just in case I got muddled.  The acu lady thought this was funny  
To be honest i stole 'dildo cam' from someone else  
Jo we are also having boob jobs in the event of IVF failure so not sure how well endowed you are............

LB - where are these places? Apart from Notts (not that thick!   )
N'ster


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lister is central London.. they specialise in high FSH and poor response, they do not have a cut off for FSH levels etc.  But I'm not convinced they just don't accept anyone and take there cash?  Hmmm

Bourne Hall is in cambridge and is where the 1st IVF babe was made!! They also are the only place that do sperm sharing!  SO for 10 squirts of the love juice you get 3K off your bill!  They are running a free trial at the moment.. but think poor responders are excluded. As usual!

Notts - just for your info have a new protocol for poor responders whcih is very successful according to the nurse, but not sure of the details!  Will keep you posted!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Be keen to find out details after all your detective work!
Over and out


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Laura - No I am not combining my drugs, you must be thinking about someone else.  Cant believe your friend with the high FSH has 35 follies that's fantastic - see there is hope for us all yet.

Weather a bit rubbish today so dont think I will be venturing into pool.  Might even have to do some housework!!

Yes I suppose my life is like one big holiday I suppose I am really lucky in that respect.

Got to go to Pharmacy today to collect all my drugs - the fridge is going to look like Boots the Bloody Chemist again now!!

Speak to everyone soon
Take care
Kerry


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Nikki - I am not at all well endowed, so a boob job instead of tx sounds a good plan to me - think I'll join you... 
..Oh, and I may be a social worker (seems to be a disproportionate number of us on this thread!), but I'm not adverse to selling / buying a baby if necessary....there's always E Bay.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LB - Notts sounds really good, I can't believe they have a special protocol for poor responders!!! How good is that. I hope it goes well for you. 

I'm glad to hear you agree that a good test result warrants a good few glasses of vino... Trouble is I'm supposed to be cutting it out at the mo in prep for next round of tx....I didn't manage it last time, but don't expect it makes much difference!

Roozie - any news on your FSH / AMH results yet?

Jo xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93199.0

N x


----------

